# TSW - DAS Spiel welches begeistert!



## msmaegges (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe MMO - Gemeinde,



TSW "verunsichert" nun seit ca. 14 Tagen (offiziell) den Markt...und wie ich meine mit beachtlichem Erfolg! Wenn ich mir die Spieler InGame sowie die Community ansehe/anhöre behaupte ich mal das Funcom mit TSW ein ganz ganz großer Wurf gelungen ist! Es ist das erste MMO seit Jahren das sich von anderen abhebt, sei es der Charakter selber, die verschiedenen Quests (Story, Nebenquest, Sonderaufgaben etc.), ja selbst die Skills, das 3-Fraktionen-PvP und nicht zu vergessen die Servertechnologie die einfach nur genial ist!!! . Funcom hat seit AoC viel viel dazugelernt.

Und nun schaut Euch das an:


http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/news/the_secret_world_ausgabe_nr_1_entfesselt


Wenn das ganze hält was es verspricht was kann mit TSW noch schiefgehen...hier kann etwas ganz großes Entstehen!

Man sieht sich InGame ;-)


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

warte erstmal ab bis die flitterwochen vorbei sind die schmutzige wäsche auf den boden liegt, der abwasch sich türmt und der müll nicht runtergebracht wird dann wird aus der geheirateten sexbombe ganz fix ein hausdrache


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warte erstmal ab bis die flitterwochen vorbei sind die schmutzige wäsche auf den boden liegt, der abwasch sich türmt und der müll nicht runtergebracht wird dann wird aus der geheirateten sexbombe ganz fix ein hausdrache



Sehe ich auch so.

Erstmal abwarten. Jedes MMO wird anfangs hochgepriesen (Hey, wen wunderts? Es ist halt halt was neues.). Ob es nun wirklich erfolgreich bleibt zeichnet sich erst in ein paar Monaten ab.

mfg


----------



## Tikume (16. Juli 2012)

Jup, üblicherweise tritt so ca nach 3 Monaten die erste große Ernüchterung ein.


----------



## JonnyBee (16. Juli 2012)

also ich finde super das man Fraktionsübergreifend und Serverübergreifend Instanzen machen kann. Also bis heute hatte ich nie Probleme ne Gruppe zu finden egal wie spät es war. Was Teilweise in anderen Mmos auch zu Anfang schon nicht ganz so leicht und schnell ging weil die erste große Spielerwelle schon an einem Vorbei gelevelt ist. Das war ein guter Schachzug, wenn noch ein Dungeon Tool dazu kommt wo man sich als Gruppensuchender eintragen oder Leute dirket rausfischen kann wie bei Aion dann bin ich glücklich . Ansonsten hätte mir eine schönere Kampfanimation besser gefallen, wirkt bei Nahkämpfer schon etwas altbacken aber ist durchaus ok


----------



## Sethek (17. Juli 2012)

Also der heilige Gral des online-gamings ist es wohl nicht.
Die Frage ist, ob es einen solchen (ganz wie das "reale" Vorbild) tatsächlich gibt oder auch nur geben muß.
Die Zeiten, in denen man jahrelang das selbe MMO gespielt hat, dürften so langsma in der Versenkung verschwinden. Insofern: nicht zu euphorisch werden, das Spiel als das nehmen, was es derzeit ist (Spaßbringend mit ungewisser Langzeitmotivation) und sobalds keinen Spaß mehr macht, sich was neues suchen.
Dann vermeidet man die unsanfte Landung auf dem Boden der Tatsachen. 

Interessant finde ich allerdings die extrem gespaltene Pressemeinung - und da sieht man bei so mancher Kritik deutlich fehlende Objektivität und zweierlei Maß mit dem gemessen wird. 

Natürlich gibt es auch legitime Kritik, aber wie oft ich in den entsprechenden Publikationen bei Diablo III nach 1-2 Wochen lesen musste "Server oft unerreichbar - aber wird schon, ist ja Blizzard - BESTNOTE" und bei TSW "Unmengen verbuggter quests (allein schon ne Übertreibung - wobei verbuggte quests natürlich ein Mangel sind, der abgestellt gehört) - UNSPIELBAR!" ist das für mich ein journalistischer Offenbarungseid. Besser kann man die mangelnde eigene Objektivität nicht mehr zur Schau stellen (aus was für Gründen auch immer, interne oder *hust* externe).

Selbstverständlich gibt es negative Kritiken, bei denen ich sagen muß "Jo, geht in Ordnung, ich würds anders bewerten, aber ist legitim", aber so viele eigentlich unhaltbare journalistische Parteinahmen (in einigen wird sogar GW2 explizit beworben als "besserer Titel") hab ich zuvor in der Offenheit noch nie erlebt.
Das gute daran - ich kann mein Feld an besuchten Seiten ausdünnen. Spart Zeit für meine Decksammlung


----------



## Jesbi (18. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jup, üblicherweise tritt so ca nach 3 Monaten die erste große Ernüchterung ein.



Kann gut sein, bei WAR, AION und SWTOR hat es bei mir allerdings nichtmal solange gedauert. 
Ich nehme mir alle Zeit der Welt um auch ja die letzte Quest in jedem Gebiet zu erwischen. Noch bin ich begeistert und mehr als einen Momentaufnahme kann man ja nicht machen.

Also hoffe ich mal das Beste und spiel fröhlich weiter und twinken muss ich ja auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## Tikume (18. Juli 2012)

Bei SWToR warst Du aber nach 2 Wochen sicherlich auch nicht durch


----------



## Minatrix (18. Juli 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bei SWToR warst Du aber nach 2 Wochen sicherlich auch nicht durch



Stimmt, allerdings hab ich es auch nie so weit geschafft... Lag bei mir daran das ich immer den Eindruck hatte man streckt den Content "künstlich" durch möglichst viele Gegner in einem Gebäude... -.- Ich mag die Welt immer noch und die üblichen anderen Meckereien hab ich auch nie verstanden, abgesehen von ständigen Wartungsarbeiten die doch irgendwann nerven...

Nachem ich den Start von DCUO und TOR mitbekommen habe wunderts mich allerdings auch das TSW so polarisiert...


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings hab ich es auch nie so weit geschafft... Lag bei mir daran das ich immer den Eindruck hatte man streckt den Content "künstlich" durch möglichst viele Gegner in einem Gebäude... -.-



so kommt es mir derzeit in savage coast vor

gestern mit der amnie da gequestet und wir wurden von gegner obwohl ich ql3 und sie ql5 vollequippet gnadenlos abgeschlachtet bei einer quest die normal von schwierigkeit hat

ansonsten stehen soviele monster nebeneinander mit soviel hp wie soll man das solo schaffen - bzw alle stehen um den selben mob - klar leicht gesagt macht gruppen auf aber niemand will das - jeder will alleine questen oder lehnt einladung ab bei questfortschritten wo man 10 monster braucht aber auch 10 spieler da stehen.

ich weiss ja nicht ob die leute die das spiel durch haben derzeit die imba skillung die es derzeit gibt aus der beta schon kennen aber derzeit tue ich mir schwer mir fäuste und blutmagie und das spiel sollte schliesslich mit jeder skillung durchspielbar sein weil wozu habe ich das spiel gekauft und würde meine 15 euro zahlen was 3,01 &#8364; mehr sind als in anderen mmos weil hier einfach dollar zu eure 1 zu 1 umgerechnet wurde.

dazu kommst quest sind teilweise jetzt buggy die vorher gingen und die gefixten sind immer noch buggy - für die quest in kingsmouth wo du den kürbiskopf finden musst habe ich ewig gebraucht bis die mal geht


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> so kommt es mir derzeit in savage coast vor
> 
> gestern mit der amnie da gequestet und wir wurden von gegner obwohl ich ql3 und sie ql5 vollequippet gnadenlos abgeschlachtet bei einer quest die normal von schwierigkeit hat
> 
> ...



Die ist nicht verbugged...sondern nur von anderen Spielern "behindert" (das hatten wir ja gestern schon  )...und es ist nicht die einzige Quest, die durch zutun anderer, nicht mehr so funktioniert wie vorgesehen (zB. die Jack'o'Lantern Quest an der Savage Coast ... oder der "wütende Clown") - das Zauberwort ist "Absprache" mit den Spielern um dich rum...oder "warten" wenn die nicht mit einem zusammenspielen wollen

Es ist übrigens alles alleine spielbar und wenn du da schon an der Savage Coast Probleme hast, dann gute Nacht in Blue Mountain (wo gestern mit 1.0.2 die Mobzahl reduziert wurde und trotzdem noch sehr! viele Mobs rumlaufen) oder, noch schwerer, Transylvanien, wo du ca. 10qm Raum hast um einen Mob mit 20k HP, Schadensreduzierungsdebuff, "Enragebuff" und dergleichen zu bekämpfen ohne den nächsten zu adden ^^
...meine Schwert-/Elementar-DD Skillung ist jetzt nicht gerade das, was eine "Imbaskillung" genannte werden würde, man stirbt sich halt so durch (gestern in 2h Spielzeit ca. 12 mal die Animaform bewundern dürfen), mehr als 2 Mobs hintereinander ist nicht (2 gleichzeitig = tot ...und in Blue Mountain stehen sie sehr sehr sehr eng - hier ist das "klassische (alte) MMO-Spielen" gefragt : schauen-warten- in "freies Gebiet ziehen" - reggen - Kreislauf von vorne ...im offiziellen Forum gibt es übrigens schon einen Thread, in dem sich beschwert wird, dass das Spiel "vereinfacht" wurde mit 1.0.2, weil die A'kab in Blue Mountain nicht mehr dicht an dicht stehen sondern etwas reduziert wurden)


----------



## Wizkid (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warte erstmal ab bis die flitterwochen vorbei sind die schmutzige wäsche auf den boden liegt, der abwasch sich türmt und der müll nicht runtergebracht wird dann wird aus der geheirateten sexbombe ganz fix ein hausdrache



Beschreibst Du Dich da grad ein wenig selber Kamsi? 

Ich geb Dir recht, erst mal abwarten, wie es sich weiterentwickelt und ob wirklich monatlich genügend Content hinterherkommt.
Von den Mechaniken, der Welt, der Erzählung etc. halte ich TSW bisher auch für gelungen, aber man muß halt auch mal ein Blick auf TOR werfen. Da waren die Fans auch begeistert und als sie zu schnell den Endcontent erreicht hatten, war alles nicht mehr so toll, weil es halt zu wenig zu tun gab.
Ich kann bei TSW da noch keine Prognose geben, denn ich häng als Berufstätiger immer noch in den Blue Mountains rum. 
Bis ich Transylvanien von den Geschöpfen der Dunkelheit befreie wird vermutlich noch ein halbes Jahr vergehen.
Für mich ist der Content bisher absolut ausreichend, vor allem weil ich mich später sehr oft PvP spielen sehe dank des genialen Skillsystems.


----------



## Wizkid (18. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die ist nicht verbugged...sondern nur von anderen Spielern "behindert" (das hatten wir ja gestern schon)...und es ist nicht die einzige Quest, die durch zutun anderer, nicht mehr so funktioniert wie vorgesehen (zB. die Jack'o'Lantern Quest an der Savage Coast ... oder der "wütende Clown") - das Zauberwort ist "Absprache" mit den Spielern um dich rum...oder "warten" wenn die nicht mit einem zusammenspielen wollen
> Es ist übrigens alles alleine spielbar und wnen du da Savage Coast Probleme hast, dann gute Nacht in Blue Mountain (wo gestern die Mobzahl reduziert wurde und trotzdem noch sehr viele Mobs rumlaufen) oder, noch schwerer, Transylvanien, wo du ca. 10qm Raum hast um einen Mob mit 20k HP, Schadensreduzierungsdebuff, "Enragebuff" und dergleichen zu bekämpfen ohne den nächsten zu adden ^^...meine Schwert-/Elementar-DD Skillung ist jetzt nicht gerade das, was eine "Imbaskillung" wäre, man stirbt sich halt so durch (gestern in 2h Spielzeit ca. 12 mal die Animaform bewundern dürfen), mehr als 2 Mobs hintereinander ist nicht (meist 2 gleichzeitig = tot ...und in Blue Mountain stehen sie sehr sehr eng - hier ist das "klassische MMO-Spielen" gefragt : schauen-warten- in "freies Gebiet ziehen" - reggen - Kreislauf von vorne ...im offiziellen Forum gibt es übrigens schon einen Thread, in dem sich beschwert wird, dass das Spiel "vereinfacht" wurde mit 1.0.2, weil die A'kab in Blue Mountain nicht mehr dicht an dicht stehen sondern etwas reduziert wurden)



Welche Jack"O´ Lantern" und welche "wütende Clown" Quests? Mir sagen die gar nichts.
Also mittlerweile kann ich vieles allein in den Blue Mountains machen, sterbe aber dennoch sehr sehr oft. Vor dem Patch wars als Solospieler echt hardcore. 
Allerdings hab ich auf dem Weg dahin sehr sehr viele Quests doppelt und dreifach in der Savage Coast gemacht, weil die so schön schnell gehen und auf einem Weg liegen.
An der Savage Coast gibt es aber auch gleich am Anfang an der Küste Gegnergruppen(diese Zombies mit den schwarzen Flammen) die mich sofort plattmachen. 
Ähnliches hab ich am Flughafen in der Halle rechts vom Eingang erlebt.
Das sind vermutlich Gebiete für später, wo man mit Mitspielern reingeht.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Beschreibst Du Dich da grad ein wenig selber Kamsi?



nein das war eine ein vergleich als mmo veteran 

3 monate manchmal 6 monate sind die kritische phase bei einem neuen mmo


----------



## MrGimbel (18. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung, was hier manche haben. Ja, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist höher als üblich, aber es ist fast alles solo schaffbar (Plünderer in den Blue Mountains war es in meinen Augen nicht, wobei ein Deck mit ordentlich AoE wohl hätte funktionieren können, jedenfalls besser als mein Strike-Deck), und wenn nicht hängt man sich an andere ran, man muss noch nicht einmal immer eine Gruppe bilden, um ein Quetsupdate zu bekommen (bei jeder Quest die ..., Schau dir XY an -> Besiege dort AB, reicht es nur zur rechten zeit am rechten Ort zu sein).
Oder man hilft sich aktiv bei den Quests ohne eine Gruppe zu bilden. Wieder bei Plünderer: Ein Drache hat den Encounter gestartet, ich kam dazu und hab geholfen. Danach hab ich den Encounter gestartet und der Drache ist ganz selbstverständlich geblieben und hat mir geholfen. So haben wir die ganze Quest zusammen gemacht, zwar jeder für sich aber immer mit der Unterstützung des anderen 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man Mobs, die man nicht für ne Quest töten muss, zu 90% umgehen kann. Ich seh da irgendwie nicht das Problem.


----------



## Wizkid (18. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also der heilige Gral des online-gamings ist es wohl nicht.
> Die Frage ist, ob es einen solchen (ganz wie das "reale" Vorbild) tatsächlich gibt oder auch nur geben muß.
> Die Zeiten, in denen man jahrelang das selbe MMO gespielt hat, dürften so langsma in der Versenkung verschwinden. Insofern: nicht zu euphorisch werden, das Spiel als das nehmen, was es derzeit ist (Spaßbringend mit ungewisser Langzeitmotivation) und sobalds keinen Spaß mehr macht, sich was neues suchen.
> Dann vermeidet man die unsanfte Landung auf dem Boden der Tatsachen.
> ...



Diablo III ist echt ein Paradebeispiel. Erst jubeln alle Tester und reden vom Jahrelangen Spielspass und das sie das Spiel auf Herz und Nieren getestet haben. 
Jetzt kommen sie alle mit den Umfrageartikeln und warum Diablo III doch nicht so dolle ist und was noch alles stört etc.
LÄCHERLICH!
Jeder Tester hat einen anderen Geschmack und TSW ist letztendlich in einigen Aspekten mal erfrischend anders, als die 0815 Theme Park MMOs.
Was mich aber ärgert ist, wenn man merkt, daß die Tester das MMO grad mal ein paar Stunden gespielt haben und aufs Ganze schließen. Das finde ich gerade bei einem MMO peinlich und frech.
Bei 4Players kann ich mich z.B an einen Test für DC Universe erinnern, wo der Tester schrieb das Gut und Böse sich nur auf dem Schlachtfeld treffen würden, da jeder seine eigene Instanz hätte, was völliger Blödsinn war.
Vermutlich wars in der Beta so, aber niemals nach Release.


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Welche Jack"O´ Lantern" und welche "wütende Clown" Quests? Mir sagen die gar nichts.



Die "Kürbiskopfquests", die ja mit "Etwas Böses" in Kingsmouth beginnen, ziehen sich durch die gesamte Solomon Island, ich meinte die "Kürbiskopfquest" an der Savage Coast, bei der man erst die Irrlichter, danach die Vogelscheuchen töten muss und am Ende den Kürbiskopf bekämpft - bei mir hatte ein anderer grade die 3. Vogelscheuchen gekillt und hat damit den Kürbiskopf zum zweiten Mal beschworen -> Fazit: ich und 3 andere konnten die Quest nicht weiter machen, weil die Vogelscheuchen nicht mehr da waren, die wir hätten töten müssen (das Problem, wir sind gerade dort angekommen, als die letzte Scheuche umfiel). Das zweite ist "König des Jahrmarkts", mit der Vogelscheuche "Wütender Clown" als Endgegner. Dort passiert es, wenn mehrere gleichzeitig die selbe Quest machen, dass die Autoscooter die eigentlich rumfahren sollten, in der Mitte "zusammenkleben", was den Kampf schwerer macht (weil die Dinger eben nicht mehr rumfahren und der Kettensägen-Clown nicht umgerammt)


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

im allgemein forum von tsw sagen die ich soll mal pvp machen und mir lila ql10 items holen dann wär es auch nicht so schwer in savage coast 


wie fix kriegt man den da das ql10 gear ?


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im allgemein forum von tsw sagen die ich soll mal pvp machen und mir lila ql10 items holen dann wär es auch nicht so schwer in savage coast
> 
> 
> wie fix kriegt man den da das ql10 gear ?



Ich bezweifle, dass das ein ernst gemeinter Rat war...denn du kannst QL 10 erst anziehen, wenn du deine Waffen-/Talsimanfähigkeit auf Stufe 9 ausgebaut hast...man sammelt zwar EP auch beim PvP...aber so schnell geht das dann auch nicht (vor allem dann, wenn man nicht so gerne PvP macht)

Overgeared und Overpowered ist natürlich jede niedrigstufige Aufgabe leicht^^


----------



## amnie (18. Juli 2012)

also nach meiner erfahrung gestern kann ich nur nochma sagen: auf dem englischen server auf dem ich sonst so zocke (wenn ich mit kamsi unterwegs bin sind wir auf dem deutschen) ist das definitiv anders. man findet immer leute für gruppen, auch wenns natürlich da auch die typischen iditoten gibt, aber das insgesamte verhalten ist definitiv anders, auch wenn man das vll nich wahrhaben will.

und nee, q10 kriegt man auch durch pvp nicht 'ganz schnell', vor allem sollte man nicht auf pvp zurückgreifen müssen um pve zu machen. aber das thema gabs ja auch bei TOR schon... 
da wird dich eher wer getrollt haben (was mich nicht wundern würde)

aber insgesamt stimmt es schon. tsw scheint zwar was das 'spielprinzip' angeht neue wege zu gehen, aber die 'spielmechanik' erinnert doch stark an die zeit vor 8-10 jahren. ich persönlich find das eigentlich ganz nett, ist halt was zum nostaligisch werden. glücklicherweise 'fehlt' ja der sterbemalus, man muss also 'nur' die repair-costs im auge behalten.

und bei dem quest wo wir da gestern immer gestorben sind is uns das ja auch nur beim ersten baum passiert, beim zweiten dann nich mehr ;D



ob das ganze 'auf dauer' reicht steht natürlich immernoch auf nem ganz anderen blatt. wir nähern uns dem ablauf des monats und ich bin immernoch unschlüssig ob ich weiter mache. inner gruppe machts wirklich total laune, aber wenn ich allein rumzockel merk ich schon so langsam, dass ich keine große lust verspühre und lieber wieder mein laserschwert schwingen möchte...


----------



## MrGimbel (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im allgemein forum von tsw sagen die ich soll mal pvp machen und mir lila ql10 items holen dann wär es auch nicht so schwer in savage coast
> 
> 
> wie fix kriegt man den da das ql10 gear ?



Hast du eigentlich schon mal geschaut, wieviele Solomon Island Zechinen du hast? Davon kann man sich auf jeden Fall in Blue Mountain ein Ql5 (?) Waffe Balu kaufen und auch Glyphen. Ich nehme mal an, dass man in Savage Coast dafür eventuell Talismane bekommt, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Prinzipiell können diese Gebietstoken immer bei den Händlern vom Rat von Venedig eingetauscht werden, aber nicht bei allen.


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich schon mal geschaut, wieviele Solomon Island Zechinen du hast? Davon kann man sich auf jeden Fall in Blue Mountain ein Ql5 (?) Waffe Balu kaufen und auch Glyphen. Ich nehme mal an, dass man in Savage Coast dafür eventuell Talismane bekommt, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Prinzipiell können diese Gebietstoken immer bei den Händlern vom Rat von Venedig eingetauscht werden, aber nicht bei allen.



Waffen auf jeden Fall (hab ich auch gemacht und mir geholt), Talismane auch, da kann ich mich aber irren. Allerdings wird man nur genug Zechinen für 2 Waffen haben, ausser man hat mehrere Quests doppelt gemacht. Noch ein Tipp wäre, die Polaris ein paar Mal zu machen (so 2-3 Mal) um sich dort mit besserer Ausrüstung einzudecken


----------



## amnie (18. Juli 2012)

naja soweit ich mich erinner hatte kamsi waffen außer polaris. also jetzt zu dem speziellen fight muss man auch dazu sagen es war im wald, also da isses ja schon mitunter etwas unangenehmer. lach. aber ich wollte halt ma die quest mit der liga zeigen, weil ich die echt gut finde ;D

generell ist ma eben nach blue mountain und sich da waffen holen ja auch leichter gesagt als getan. ich hab zwar mitlerweile auch ne blaue q5 waffe aber an den ganzen 6k hp mobs vorbei war unlustig. allein hätte ich das auch nich gepackt 

aber generell is polaris und inferno öfters machen auf jeden fall nich schlecht, nich nur von den waffen her sondern auch weil man ordentlich pax bekommt und die punkte nutzen kann um zur not ne andere waffe 'mitzuziehen'. so mache ich das die letzten tage jedenfalls. dps jetzt alles so auf 5, talismane auch, und mein heilkram wird neu aufgebaut (hab von blut/chaos auf schwert/elementar für dps und faust/pistole für heilen gewechselt. ma sehen wie lang mir das gefällt ;D)


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

ich habe schon ql5 waffen von savage coast vendor und faustwaffen auf stufe 7 aber faustkampf ist gegenüber fernkampf/schwertkampf krass unbalanced

und dieses künstliche ich muss in der alten zone 4 bis 5 mal questen bzw inis machen damit ich eine chance habe in der nächsten zone zu überleben stinkt total - das gabs bis jetzt in keinem vernünftigen mmo

und ich bin voll ql3 equippt - hälfte sogar blau das sollte für die nächste zone reichen die bei mir savage coast ist - habe kingsmouth bis zum geht nicht mehr wiederholt mindestens 3x mal alle quest und 6 mal die fixen quest

in daoc,sw:g,eq2,wow classic,rift,swtor hatte ich nicht so probleme wie atm in tsw

besonders wo die entwickler gesagt haben es gibt keine skillungen jede skillung ist gleichgut was ja nicht stimmt

ich find die atmosphäre und die grafik und die story hammergeil nur das gameplay suckt derbe


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und ich bin voll ql3 equippt - hälfte sogar blau das sollte für die nächste zone reichen die bei mir savage coast ist - habe kingsmouth bis zum geht nicht mehr wiederholt mindestens 3x mal alle quest und 6 mal die fixen quest



Das waren nur Tipps^^. Ich habe selber Savage Coast ziemlich (!) problemlos nur mit den QL3-Items (die Waffen hatte ich vom Zechinen-Händler an der Savage Coast mit blauem QL5) aus Kingsmouth bestritten. Ich hatte keine Instanz besucht und keine einzige Quest doppelt gemacht (einzige bisher wiederholte Quest ist "König des Rummelplatzes") und meine Skillung ist keine der angeblichen "Imbaskillungen" (Schwert/Elementar-DD hält nix aus und macht relaitv niedrigen Schaden^^). Erst jetzt beginnt "das Sterben". Es wird kein einzige Mensch gezwungen etwas zu wiederholen, wenn man nicht will. Wenn man es allerdings als "zu schwer" empfindet, steht es einem frei, eben zu Wiederholen. Es gibt Spieler, die durchaus verhältnismässig "einfach" alle Gebiete durch haben, ohne die "Imbaskillung" zu wählen. Allerdings ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad selbst deutlich höher als bei vielen anderen Spielen...


----------



## Minatrix (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> so kommt es mir derzeit in savage coast vor
> 
> gestern mit der amnie da gequestet und wir wurden von gegner obwohl ich ql3 und sie ql5 vollequippet gnadenlos abgeschlachtet bei einer quest die normal von schwierigkeit hat



Komisch, so verschieden kanns gehen, ich spiele mit meinem Freund (ql5), ich selber bin auch ehr QL3-4 mit suboptimalen Glyphen, wir hatten gestern das erste mal Probleme in genau dem Wald weil wir für eine andere Quest Pilze gesucht haben... und dabei eine böse Überraschung erlebt haben.  Aber wir sind selbst mit 5 von diesen anstürmenden Käferviechern fertig geworden, allerdings sind wir natürlich auf einander abgestimmt und eingespielt.



Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe schon ql5 waffen von savage coast vendor und faustwaffen auf stufe 7 aber faustkampf ist gegenüber fernkampf/schwertkampf krass unbalanced
> 
> und dieses künstliche ich muss in der alten zone 4 bis 5 mal questen bzw inis machen damit ich eine chance habe in der nächsten zone zu überleben stinkt total - das gabs bis jetzt in keinem vernünftigen mmo
> 
> ...



Ich hab bisher auch nicht eine Quest doppelt gemacht und mich zwischendurch sogar umentschieden was meine Waffen angeht, ich hatte erst Pistole/Blut und hab jetzt Faustwaffen/Gewehr, insgesamt hab ich vier Inzen gespielt, eben die ersten beiden je 2 Mal... Allerdings glaube ich tatsächlich das ich alleine schlechter durchkommen würde. Und ich bin echt froh das ich nicht die einzige bin die mit dem Schaden der Faustwaffen nicht so super zufrieden ist! 

Bei mir kam insgesamt das alte Daoc Gefühl auf, da jeder Gegner auf meinem "Level" gefährlich für mich ist und potenziel jeder Add tötlich, ich mag das sehr!


----------



## MrGimbel (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe schon ql5 waffen von savage coast vendor und faustwaffen auf stufe 7 aber faustkampf ist gegenüber fernkampf/schwertkampf krass unbalanced
> 
> und dieses künstliche ich muss in der alten zone 4 bis 5 mal questen bzw inis machen damit ich eine chance habe in der nächsten zone zu überleben stinkt total - das gabs bis jetzt in keinem vernünftigen mmo
> 
> ...



Also ich hab eigentlich auch keine Quests wiederholt, um Punkte zu farmen. Gut, ich hab halt regelmäßig Fusang und halt eigentlich jeden Abend mindestens eine Ini gespielt, wobei das eigentlich nicht nötig sein sollte, um voran zu kommen. Auch kann ich deine Einschätzung bezüglich Faustwaffen nicht teilen, ich spiel zurzeit mit Faust/Chaos (mit nem Fokus auf Salvenangriffen, möchte aber bald mal nen Faust/Blut DoT-Deck basteln) in Transsylvanien und zwar als reiner DD (ich hab keine Heilsskills) und komm bisher problemlos zurecht.
Keine Ahnung, ob du deine Glyphen selbst craftest, aber du kannst auch mal versuchen Stats zu maxen (ich rate zu Durchdringung).


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

derzeit was ich trage plus halt die passiven boni


----------



## amnie (18. Juli 2012)

ich kanns nur nochma wiederholen, und das hatte ich dir gestern auch schon im spiel gesagt 

das war ja keine 'normalsituation', wir ham nur zu lange gebraucht das nest zu zerstören. normalerweise killt man die viecher drum herum zuerst, macht dann das nest kaputt und dann noch die zwei viecher die dann noch kommen. und auch so ist der wald eben nicht das gebiet wo man zuerst hin geht, sondern halt die akademie (also nach dem höllenzeugs halt)
wir hatten etwas pech, nichts weiter. man gewöhnt sich an den grad in savage coast eigentlich auch recht schnell. viel mehr genervt hatte MICH eigentlich, wie unsagbar unhöflich die leute waren ... weils eben auf meinem stammserver nicht so abgeht, zumindest nicht so extrem. 

mit dem punkte farmen kann ich auch nur nochmal wiederholen, dass ich das mache um mehrere waffencombos gleichzeitig hochzuziehen. ergebnis ist, dass ich jetzt grad erst in blue mountain angekommen bin - dafür aber den inneren ring komplett habe, also immer wieder zur savage coast zurück um mal andere auszuprobieren, ohne dass ich dafür jedes mal erstma in kingsmouth alles nochma machen muss 

außerdem darf man auch nicht vergessen: man kann zwar nen quest wiederholen, bekommt dann aber deutlich weniger exp. ich bin mir zwar grad nich sicher obs mit den insgesamt verteilteilen SP zutun hat oder mit wie häufig man die konkrete quest gemacht hat... aber wahrscheinlich isses ne mischung aus beidem


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2012)

Das Kamsi ein Schwarzmaler ist sollten wir mittlerweile mitbekommen haben.  Das hat mit "realistisch" sein nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Lysergix (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und dieses künstliche ich muss in der alten zone 4 bis 5 mal questen bzw inis machen damit ich eine chance habe in der nächsten zone zu überleben stinkt total - das gabs bis jetzt in keinem vernünftigen mmo




Uhm, ja...dann solltest Du vielleicht Deine Spielweise überdenken oder den imho schöneren dungeon level Weg gehen. Meiner einer ist z.B zum Early Access nur n bissl mehr als eine Stunde in Kingsmouth gewesen, dann Polaris 2 - 3 mal farmen, Hell Raised 2-3 Mal farmen, DW farmen, Ankh farmen, Hell Fallen einmal->Elites->2. Tag komplett ql10 blau, wheel haste dann in zwei Bäumen locker bis Elitespells fertig und quests sind so einfach, dass man auch die Geschichte dazu genießen kann und nicht mit sterben und laufen beschäftigt ist.


----------



## Sethek (18. Juli 2012)

Ohne irgendjemandem zu nahe treten wollen: 
Es ist absoluter Quatsch, zu behaupten, man _müsse_ quests wiederholen oder dungeons abfarmen, um im Spiel weiterzukommen.
Ich hab das Spiel mit 2 Chars in die Carpathian Fangs durchgequested, meistens solo. Ich war in keinem Dungeon und hab keine quest 2 mal gemacht.
Nachdem ich weder - nachweislich - ein fleischgewordener god of gaming bin, noch alleine damit, mit den Quests zurande zukommen, bleibt bei nüchterner Betrachtungsweise eigentlich nur ein Schluß bzw. Grund an dems liegt. Darauf sollte man dann auch selbst kommen, wenn man ein bischen Selbstkritik aufbringen kann. 
(Ganz nebenbei erleichtert einem genau diese Selbstkritik auch das vorankommen im Spiel. Scheitere ich irgendwo, dann kann ich das Spiel für doof halten und es mit der Brechstange versuchen oder solange alten content machen bis meine Brechstange 2 Zentner wiegt, sprich: ich gnadenlos overgeared bin, oder ich überprüfe Spielweise und Deck auf Anpassungen und Verbesserungen. Ersterer Weg endet gern im Mißerfolg und kostet Zeit, zweiterer erfordert halt ein Abrücken vom durch leichtere MMOs anerzogenen "sense of entitlement" (Die implizite Überzeugung der Spieler, man habe per se anrecht auf Erfolg und ein "durchspielen")

Es zwingt einen ja niemanden, den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu mögen. Wer etwas denkextensivere MMOs "vernünftiger" findet, der sieht sich mit einem äußerst reichhaltigen Angebot auf dem Markt konfrontiert - da sollte es dann auch möglich sein, der Nische derer, die nicht nur mit minimalem Aufwand Helden spielen wollen, EIN weiteres MMO abseits von EvE zuzubilligen. 

Das soll nicht heissen, dass ich nicht meine Problemchen hatte mit meiner Rangehensweise ans Spiel, zuerst mal die Kampagne durchzunudeln, ehe ich mich an die Instanzen gemacht habe. Ganz im Gegenteil - im Nachleben hat man extra für mich ne Drehtür installiert, so oft wie ich da rein- und wieder rausmarschiert bin. Aber ich schätze das, mich spornt sowas an. Wer weitestgehend mißerfolgsbefreit ungeachtet der eigenen spielerischen Kompetenz spannende Abenteuer erleben möchte, ich kanns nur wiederholen, für den finden sich gute Produkte - halt leider nicht dieses.




> wir hatten etwas pech, nichts weiter. man gewöhnt sich an den grad in savage coast eigentlich auch recht schnell. viel mehr genervt hatte MICH eigentlich, wie unsagbar unhöflich die leute waren ... weils eben auf meinem stammserver nicht so abgeht, zumindest nicht so extrem.



Ich empfand bei meinen seltenen Besuchen den deutschen Server auch als wesentlich ungastlicher. Woran das liegt kann ich konkret auch nicht benennen, aber die Atmosphäre in den channels war wesentlich angespannter, mehr spoiltards, mehr internet badasses und mehr Brote. Darüberhinaus auch noch wesentlich mehr QS/AP-poser (ich hab für die dungeons mit randoms noch nicht einmal irgendwelche stats angegeben noch wurde ich jemals nach welchen gefragt - mit einer Ausnahme konnten meine Mitspieler aber mit wipes umgehen, toitoitoi) - ich bin heilfroh über meine brauchbaren Englischkenntnisse und meine Dimensionswahl.

Übrigens recht sympathische Analyse, "blöd gelaufen, hätten wir anders rangehen müssen" ist ein vernünftiger Ansatz zur Problemlösung. Was mich dabei aber stutzig macht..."Kamsi's lament" ist die Folge von - damit ich das recht verstehe - EINEM Tod bei ner Quest? Wenn ja...denk ich mir jetzt lieber meinen Teil 

Was das "langsam hätt ich Bock auf Laserschwert" angeht...in dem Fall rate ich generell - wenn man nicht finanziell äußerst angespannt ist - zum parallelen Spielen zweier MMOs. Das schafft Abwechslung und wirkt dem natürlichen Motivaitonsverschleiß entgegen. Grad bei TSW und dem knackigen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich bin ja nun wirklich ein Fan davon, aber auch ich bin mal nicht so dölle drauf, gereizt etc. und möchte einfach nur n bischen daddeln. Bei mir laufen parallel TSW, City of Heroes (das war mal ansatzweise knackig und ist mittlerweile äußerst entspannendes old-school-"hirn aus und druff"-gegeige) und daneben noch EvE was sich ganz hervorragend anbietet zum "loggen wir uns alle 2 Tage mal ein, verkaufen und kaufen Zeugs, verteilen skills und loggen uns wieder aus". 
Man muß halt abkönnen, dass sich dadurch der eigene char etwas langsamer entwickelt - dazu sollte man sich vor Augen führen: Es gibt keinen Preis, auch serverfirsts führen selten zum Weltruhm. 
Jeden Tag das selbe MMO? Würgs. Wär nicht meins.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

war ja nicht nur einmal und da haben wirs bei dir auf englischen server haste es so gut wie amnie - auf dem deutschen server wirste nur noch angeflamt wenn du fragst ob etwas böses heute wieder geht (eine der verbuggten quest)

und meine spielweise ist schon vollständig auf synergie effekte ausgelegt und ich lauf aus jeden ae raus oder kitte den mob achte auf mein equip usw 

und solche tricks wie pvp und instanzen farmen bis du ausgerüstet bist weiss man ja vorher nicht leider

und allgemein ist die atmosphäre auf den deutschen servern teilweise schlimmer als der handelschat in den sommerferien letztes jahr


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> war ja nicht nur einmal und da haben wirs bei dir auf englischen server haste es so gut wie amnie - auf dem deutschen server wirste nur noch angeflamt wenn du fragst ob etwas böses heute wieder geht (eine der verbuggten quest)
> 
> und meine spielweise ist schon vollständig auf synergie effekte ausgelegt und ich lauf aus jeden ae raus oder kitte den mob achte auf mein equip usw
> 
> ...



Ich glaube TSW ist einfach nichts für dich. ^_^ Ich habe auf Kobold nie Probleme mit den Leuten, alle immer total nett und zu Witzen aufgelegt.


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juli 2012)

Ich kann die Eindrücke bezüglich des deutschen Servers nicht teilen. Gut, ich verfolge den global nicht wirklich aufmerksam, auch wenn er nicht deaktiviert ist, noch geh ich selten in Random-Gruppen, da wir zurzeit mit ner Stammgruppe die Nightmare-Inis versuchen (heute 3 Bosse mehr geschafft als gestern. Juhu^^). Trotzdem hab ich auch schon außerhalb der Leute gespielt, einen Schwank hatte ich ja schon zum besten geben. Beispiel am Freitag hat jemand nen DD für Anlage gesucht, es kamen sofort nach dem Invite TS-Daten, wir waren alle im TS, sind in die Ini gegangen und gut und gerne 1h am Reaktor gewiped. Danach haben wir abgebrochen, sind dafür in Ewige Hölle gegangen und auch da an dem einen Golem ewig gewiped und dann nochmal am Endboss (und den Bossen davor^^). im Endeffekt war ich mit 4 Randoms fast 5h unterwegs, keiner hat geflamet oder nen ragequit hingelegt. Alles ganz entspannde und nette Zeitgenossen.
Und heute mit 2 Randoms die Quest "Das Mädchen, das das Vampirnest aushob" gemacht. Genau das gleiche, es wurde gewartet und geholfen, bis jeder im gleichen Abschnitt der Quest angekommen ist und dann zusammen ein paar Vampirärsche getreten.

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass bei euch da immer ne selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung am Laufen ist: Auf deutschen Servern ist alles doof, dann liest man mal ne Schwachkopf im deutschen Chat und sieht sich bestätigt, dass doch alle bescheuert sind...


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

stammgruppen sind eh ausser der konkurenz 

und dachte wolltest was zu meinen stats sagen gimbel 

dann haste glück saji oder spielst zu anderen uhrzeiten - immer wenn armnie bei mir auf den server war und wir gequestet haben musste sie den chat ausblenden weil er zu grausam war


----------



## Paldano (19. Juli 2012)

Die Hauptstory habe ich nun durch, muss sagen hat wirklich Spass gemacht obwohl für mich einiges nicht so zusammenpasst, aber das sollte jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Von den questen her habe ich noch nen paar offen und leider sind auch ein paar tatsächlich verbuggt, dort hilft meist aber ein gm innerhalb von max 4 std. weiter, solang kann man halt ne andere quest machen. Bei Kürbiskopf habe ich zumindest das problem, dass ich sie schon drei mal abgeschlossen habe, sie aber bei den Erfolgen leider nicht reinzählt.

Sonst muss ich sagen, stellenweise is das spiel bockschwer und ohne noch Heilung mit drin zu haben ist später einfach schluss auch der eine selbst heal aus dem mix Baum reicht einfach nicht, es muss eine Heilwaffe mit rein. Die Ini sind ok obwohl die agro bei einigen bossen doch wirklich sehr komisch ist, wer Ankh letzten Boss mal gemacht hat weiß sicher was ich meine. Für mich wird sich das Spiel aber leider nach den 30 Tagen erledigt haben, da ich einfach nicht mehr die Lust auf Ini farmen oder später ggf. raiden hab. Soweit natürlich Funcom tatsächlich immer wieder schnell questen nachschiebt, überlege ich es mir sicherlich nochmal, denn die Atmosphäre ist super. Besonders bei der Hauptgeschichte wartet mal ab bis ihr zu einer gewissen quest kommt, wenn ihr da seid wisst ihr schon was ich meine, möchte hier jetzt nicht spoilern .


----------



## Sethek (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und meine spielweise ist schon vollständig auf synergie effekte ausgelegt und ich lauf aus jeden ae raus oder kitte den mob achte auf mein equip usw


Na wenn Du perfekt bist...dann hab ich natürlich unrecht und das Spiel ist schuld Entschuldige bitte, mein Fehler.



			
				MrGimbel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Eindrücke bezüglich des deutschen Servers nicht teilen. Gut, *ich verfolge den global nicht wirklich aufmerksam, auch wenn er nicht deaktiviert ist, noch geh ich selten in Random-Gruppen,* da wir zurzeit mit ner Stammgruppe die Nightmare-Inis versuchen (heute 3 Bosse mehr geschafft als gestern. Juhu^^).



Eventuell ist es auch nicht besonders förderlich, dass ich momentan den 7. char in KM und SC hochspiele wegen deck-testing. Meine Eindrücke stammen aus diesen 2 Anfangsbereichen - was in höheren Gebieten geboten ist, darüber kann ich nix sagen. Ich hab mich jedenfalls wieder auf Daemon und Cerberus verzogen für meine Fallstudien (oder eher Failstudien ), auf Kobold werd ich wahnsinnig, weil mein Helfersyndrom mich dazu bewegt, stundenlang die immer gleichen Fragen zu beantworten - und dabei krieg ich halt den allgemeinen Chat ungefiltert und in voller Länge mit.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Na wenn Du perfekt bist...dann hab ich natürlich unrecht und das Spiel ist schuld Entschuldige bitte, mein Fehler.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich werde mal bissel pvp machen und mich da ziehen liessen für punkte und ausrüstung 

okay das forum hat auch gelogen was das pvp betrifft


----------



## amnie (19. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich glaube TSW ist einfach nichts für dich. ^_^ Ich habe auf Kobold nie Probleme mit den Leuten, alle immer total nett und zu Witzen aufgelegt.



soll ich mal herzhaft lachen? wann soll das bitte gewesen sein? 

klar ist nicht jeder auf dem deutschen server 'scheiße', aber der umgangston zumindest in den ersten drei gebieten ist ein riesen unterschied. 
und wie gesagt, auf dem englischen server gibts auch genug trolls.

davon ab ist das ja nicht das erste spiel, wo ich diese erfahrung mache.... das ist einfach typisch MMO, dass auf den deutschen servern nen benehmen wie ne bratwurst herrscht. selbst in herr der ringe online bin ich irgendwann auf nen englischen server ausgewandert weil ich einfach die krise bekommen habe (und das bei einem spiel, dass für seine freundliche community bekannt war und ist)

aber egal, du findest es super da... ich nicht, thema für mich erledigt 


ansonsten kann ich kamsi auch nur noch sagen:
lass ma den kopp nich hängen. wirkliche 'tips' kann man eh nur beim konkreten spielen geben, weil da einem am ehesten fehler auffallen. wobei fehler hier natürlich relativ ist. ich bin immernoch der meinung, dass man sich an den schwierigkeitsgrad der jeweiligen level 'gewöhnen' muss und ich bin ja eh wer von der langsamen truppe. ich muss nicht schon die nightmare dungeons machen um 'mitreden' zu können. ich probier aus, wie ich irgendwie voran komme. wenn ich dazu des öfteren ma sterbe auch egal... irgendwann weiß ich entweder 'ok so gehts nicht, muss ich anders versuchen' ODER ich weiß 'ok so gehts nicht, ma gucken ob hier irgendwo nen questhub mit einfacherem zeugs ist'

außerdem bin ich erstrecht davon überzeugt, dass das spiel garnicht zum solospielen gedacht ist. es ist möglich, aber nicht der 'idealfall'. ich sterb allein andauernt, also queste ich zusammen. ok, ich hab dann nich das 'juchu ich hab die welt ganz allein gerettet' gefühl, aber dafür spiel ich halt auch kein MMO. kommt vielleicht daher, dass das erste MMO dass ich 'ernsthaft' gespielt hab FFXI war, wos damals wirklich ohne gruppe garkein vorrankommen gab.. aber ich mag das so


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ....
> und dachte wolltest was zu meinen stats sagen gimbel
> ...



Wüsste jetzt nicht, wo ich das angedeutet hätte, aber egal. Ich kann auch nicht viel zu den Stats sagen, da ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, was ich (oder irgendjemand anderes, der in Savage Coast bzw Blue Mountain mit keinen unschaffbaren Content konfrontiert war) zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte.


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ....
> außerdem bin ich erstrecht davon überzeugt, dass das spiel garnicht zum solospielen gedacht ist. ...



Und Microcuts jammert ständig über fehlenden Gruppencontent...


----------



## amnie (19. Juli 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Und Microcuts jammert ständig über fehlenden Gruppencontent...



ich weiß ich weiß 
aber das isses ja, alles is theoretisch 'gruppencontent'. es steht nicht bei jeder furzquest dabei 'das hier bitte in der gruppe machen'. 
man muss ja auch nich in die gruppe. macht man nen quest schaunt man einfach wer den grad noch so macht... man läd die leute ein oder auch nicht, haut mit auf das monster druff un quest ist abgeschlossen. klar, man bekommt wenn man nicht in der gruppe ist die xp für den kill nicht, aber das fällt auch nicht sooo ins gewicht. das einzige, wo es halt immer probleme mit 'mehreren gleichzeiting' gibt sind ja die ganzen quests die immer verbuggen (something wicked, black house usw usw)... weil leute zu ungeduldig mit dem klicken sind. da ist aber auch nich der spieler direkt schuld (man kann geduldiger sein, klar, aber viele spieler sind das nunmal nicht und das hätte funcom wissen müssen...)

aber das is auch wieder nen anderes thema. lach.

ich finde auf jeden fall, dass es nichts nimmt, was in der gruppe zu machen. und zwar auch die popeligen 08/15 quests die auch TSW hat (auch wenn sie schöner verpackt sind )
die belohnungen sind ja beachtlich, da gehts inner gruppe deutlich schneller und vor allem entspannter voran. (und weniger 'ich geh da allein nicht rein, is viel zu gruselig'... lol)


----------



## Morgenstern1970 (19. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ich finde auf jeden fall, dass es nichts nimmt, was in der gruppe zu machen. und zwar auch die popeligen 08/15 quests die auch TSW hat (auch wenn sie schöner verpackt sind )
> die belohnungen sind ja beachtlich, da gehts inner gruppe deutlich schneller und vor allem entspannter voran. (und weniger 'ich geh da allein nicht rein, is viel zu gruselig'... lol)




Richtig. Ich hatte jetzt schon ein paar mal den Fall, dass spontan eine Gruppe gebildet wurde, man hat sich gut verstanden, aber spätestens in der näcshten Solo-Instanz war's vorbei. Ich finde, dass man da vielleicht noch daran denken können und ggf. die Schwierigkeit nach Gruppengröße skailieren. Obwohl, das wäre nur ein "nice-to-have" ;-)


----------



## amnie (19. Juli 2012)

mh ja ich kann mir diesbezüglich auch vorstellen, dass sie das vll dann irgendwann machen so wie das dann auch bei FFXI eingeführt wurde (genau weiß ich das nicht, da hab ich schon lotro gespielt als das downscaling eingeführt wurde)... da wurde dann der höhere char 'angepasst' an die schwierigkeit wenn er was 'niedriges' gemacht hat. so ähnlich könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass bei TSW das spiel erkennt 'ok das is ne Kingsmouth quest und zwei der leute in der gruppe sind aber schon in Ägypten...' (oder so ähnlich. lol) ... möglichkeiten wie es dann wieder geht gibts ja diverse... entweder der quest past sich an (also wird automatisch schwerer) oder die stärke der spieler passt sich an (stat verlust oder sowas) oder oder oder

oder vll auch sowas, wie es bei buch 1 in hdro ist (keine ahnung ob mitlerweile auch bei buch 2)
die 'gruppenquests' können auch alleine gemacht werden, dann bekommt man nen gruppenbuff, aber eben weniger belohnung als wenn man es in ner gruppe gemacht hätte. so könnte es ja bei tsw auch gehen. gruppe voll? gut, dann gibts nen tick bessere waffe, tick mehr exp, tick mehr token oder oder oder... dann sind die leute auch noch eher bereit in der gruppe rumzulaufen.

ob das letztendlich WIRKLICH so abläuft lässt sich natürlich schwer sagen. ich denke immer an das 'gruppenfiasko' in TOR, wo man wirklich DEUTLICH mehr loot und exp bekommt wenn man sachen in der gruppe macht - und die leute trotzdem nur jammern keiner macht was in der gruppe. 

ich glaube irgendwo die 'breite masse' der MMO-spieler ist gruppenspiel nicht (mehr - oder nie gewesen) gewöhnt, und solange etwas irgendwie solo geht machen sie es eben solo und denken garnicht daran nach gruppen zu fragen (weil das so wirkt als könnten sie es nicht alleine oder warum auch immer)

ich habe ja die hoffnung, dass es bei TSW nicht so ist, eben einfach weil ich es auf dauer als 'neben dem mainstream' spiel sehe und die ganzen troll-dich-weg spieler am ende des freimonats verschwunden sind (ich weiß, ich weiß, ich bin da ganz schön naiv in meinem wunschdenken )


----------



## Micro_Cuts (19. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> mh ja ich kann mir diesbezüglich auch vorstellen, dass sie das vll dann irgendwann machen so wie das dann auch bei FFXI eingeführt wurde (genau weiß ich das nicht, da hab ich schon lotro gespielt als das downscaling eingeführt wurde)... da wurde dann der höhere char 'angepasst' an die schwierigkeit wenn er was 'niedriges' gemacht hat. so ähnlich könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass bei TSW das spiel erkennt 'ok das is ne Kingsmouth quest und zwei der leute in der gruppe sind aber schon in Ägypten...' (oder so ähnlich. lol) ... möglichkeiten wie es dann wieder geht gibts ja diverse... entweder der quest past sich an (also wird automatisch schwerer) oder die stärke der spieler passt sich an (stat verlust oder sowas) oder oder oder
> 
> oder vll auch sowas, wie es bei buch 1 in hdro ist (keine ahnung ob mitlerweile auch bei buch 2)
> die 'gruppenquests' können auch alleine gemacht werden, dann bekommt man nen gruppenbuff, aber eben weniger belohnung als wenn man es in ner gruppe gemacht hätte. so könnte es ja bei tsw auch gehen. gruppe voll? gut, dann gibts nen tick bessere waffe, tick mehr exp, tick mehr token oder oder oder... dann sind die leute auch noch eher bereit in der gruppe rumzulaufen.
> ...



ein mmo muss halt die spieler dazu bringen in der gruppe was zu machen. wie du schon sagst, solange es solo geht machen es die meinsten auch so.

oder man macht es so wie in rift/gw2 wo es diese public quests gibt und gruppen "automatisch" erstellt werden bzw man gar keine braucht jedoch doch das gefühl des zusammenspiels hat.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> soll ich mal herzhaft lachen? wann soll das bitte gewesen sein?
> 
> klar ist nicht jeder auf dem deutschen server 'scheiße', aber der umgangston zumindest in den ersten drei gebieten ist ein riesen unterschied.
> und wie gesagt, auf dem englischen server gibts auch genug trolls.
> ...



Ob und wann du herzhaft lachen sollst überlasse ich voll und ganz dir. Steht mir nicht zu da mitzureden. Ihr dürft euch auch nicht wundern wenn ihr zu deutscher Ferienzeit zu Tageszeiten spielt das euch die Leute mit präpubetären Ausdrücken bombardieren. Lasst die Sommerferien ausklingen und ihr werdet sehen das auf den Server ein normaler Umgangston herrscht. Ich persönlich spiele eher abends bis spät abends, wo die "Kleinen" schon im Bett sein sollten. Mit Kleine meine ich die Erwachsenen die sich wie verwahrloste Kinder aufführen.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ihr dürft euch auch nicht wundern wenn ihr zu deutscher Ferienzeit zu Tageszeiten spielt das euch die Leute mit präpubetären Ausdrücken bombardieren.



This. /Topic

Das Spiel ist gerade frisch raus und es sind Ferien und ihr könnt nach nicht mal einem Monat beurteilen wie die Community von einem Spiel ist? Dann schaut mal in eure Glaskugel und erzählt mir doch bitte wann Titan rauskommt und wie dort die Community sein wird.

Ich habe das Spiel zwar nur in der Beta gespielt, aber da gab es (soweit ich mich erinnere) nicht Sprachgetrennte Server und dort wurde auf Englisch mehr als genug Mist gelabert, aber auch mehr oder minder geholfen.

mfg


----------



## Sethek (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> This. /Topic
> 
> Das Spiel ist gerade frisch raus und es sind Ferien und ihr könnt nach nicht mal einem Monat beurteilen wie die Community von einem Spiel ist? Dann schaut mal in eure Glaskugel und erzählt mir doch bitte wann Titan rauskommt und wie dort die Community sein wird.



Irgendwie logisch, dass bei DER Interpretation Dein erster Gedanke Glaskugeln gilt. Anders als "esoterisch" kann man die Wertung der Äußerung eines momentanen Eindrucks aus persönlicher Sicht" als allgemeingültige Aussage a la "X ist besser als Y" wohl auch kaum bezeichnen. 

Ich kanns nur wiederholen, *ich* empfinde die Hohlbrotquote, sprich die Häufigkeit von Äußerungen in den chats/von mich störendem Verhalten meiner Mitspieler, als als deutlich höher als auf meinen Heimatdimensionen. Damit ist weder gesagt, dass das für jeden gelten muß, noch dass das generell immer und objektiv so zu sein hat. Hast Du andere Erfahrungen gemacht, dann teil das doch einfach mit, ohne die Keule auszupacken.

Im übrigen bin ich ja sowieso der Meinung, dass es sowas wie eine "community" nicht gibt, aber das würde jetzt wirklich zu weit gehen. 




> Ich habe das Spiel zwar nur in der Beta gespielt, aber da gab es (soweit ich mich erinnere) nicht Sprachgetrennte Server und dort wurde auf Englisch mehr als genug Mist gelabert, aber auch mehr oder minder geholfen.
> 
> mfg



Dass es überall Menschen gibt, die man nicht mit der Kneifange anfassen möchte, aber auch menschen, mit denen man gut kann, sollte irgendwo selbstverständlich sein.
Deine Beta-Erfahrung in allen Ehren, aber darüber, wie andere Personen jeweils das "Klima" auf bestimmten Dimensionen erleben, kann man glaub ich allein aufgrund dessen nicht wirklich ne Aussage treffen.


----------



## Nexilein (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und allgemein ist die atmosphäre auf den deutschen servern teilweise schlimmer als der handelschat in den sommerferien letztes jahr



Ja, das ist teilweise wirklich lustig:
Illuminati, Templer und Drachen sollen eigentlich nur davon ablenken, dass die Welt vom Prekariat beherrscht wird


----------



## amnie (19. Juli 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ja, das ist teilweise wirklich lustig:
> Illuminati, Templer und Drachen sollen eigentlich nur davon ablenken, dass die Welt vom Prekariat beherrscht wird



haha ja so wirds sein. obwohl ich mir das auf dauer auch nicht vorstellen kann. das prekariat wandert ja nur von spiel zu spiel und hinterlässt überall reste.


----------



## Minatrix (19. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur wiederholen, *ich* empfinde die Hohlbrotquote, sprich die Häufigkeit von Äußerungen in den chats/von mich störendem Verhalten meiner Mitspieler, als als deutlich höher als auf meinen Heimatdimensionen. Damit ist weder gesagt, dass das für jeden gelten muß, noch dass das generell immer und objektiv so zu sein hat. Hast Du andere Erfahrungen gemacht, dann teil das doch einfach mit, ohne die Keule auszupacken.



XD Das glaube ich gern, (app. darf ich "Hohlbrotquote" klauen?) ich hab den /generell aus und nur die Missionshilfe an, da kann ich meinem Samariterherz folgen wie ich lustig bin... auch wenn das meine Mitspieler teilweise echt annervt immer auf mich warten zu müssen. XD


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

tsw hat bei buffed 76% bekommen 

kritipunkte waren

höhere abo gebühr als andere mmos
teurer itemshop
verbuggter content
haklige animationen


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

- verschmerzbar
- uninteressant
- zeitfrage
- fixbar

Sagen wir die haben für alles jeweils 5% abgezogen, dann sind das unglaubliche 96% bis ich mir das Spiel in ein paar Wochen hole


----------



## Saji (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tsw hat bei buffed 76% bekommen
> 
> kritipunkte waren
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant... möchten Sie mit mir als nächstes über Ihre Kindheit reden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ego schon sagte... die höheren Abogebühren sind verschmerzbar. Wer wegen 2 Euro mehr oder weniger am Hungertuch nagt hat sich da dann das falsche Spiel ausgesucht. Sollte Funcom wirklich monatlich Nachschub liefern sehe ich die 2 Euro als gerechtfertigt an. Der Itemshop wird immer zu teuer sein. Die Leute sind erst zufrieden wenn ihnen das Zeug kostenlos nachgetragen wird. Außerdem verkauft der Shop nichts was man unbedingt bräuchte. Oder ist eine Eule als Haustier Voraussetzung um QS X tragen zu können? Ich denke nicht. Verbuggter Content... oh bitte, nein. Ich hatte bis jetzt genau eine Quest die nicht so ging wie gedacht (Wendigo, Kingsmouth, 50%, mehr muss ich nicht sagen). Aber Bugs lassen sich patchen. Und seit wann genau stört sich buffed an Bugs? Habe ich da etwas bei WoW und SWTOR nicht mitbekommen? Zu guter Letzt hakelige Animationen. Ich für meinen Teil hatte bei den Kämpfen bis jetzt meist besseres zu tun als der Figur beim Schießen zuzusehen. Zugegeben sind es nicht die flüssigsten Animationen, aber bei weiten nicht die schlechtesten. Unter Umständen lässt sich da auch noch nachträglich etwas machen, aber ob das überhaupt notwendig ist...

Mir drängt sich mittlerweile die Vermutung auf das Kamsi händeringend nach Beweisen sucht die seine "TSW ist doof" Meinung untermauern, nur um sich selbst nicht eingestehen zu müssen mit dem Spiel nicht zurecht zu kommen. Und das Kamsis Kommentare gerne mal sogar das Bild Niveau untergraben hat er ja auch schon oft genug zur Schau gestellt. In selbige Sparte darf sich übrigens buffed als, ich formuliere es vorsichtig, Berichterstatter auch stellen. Würden sie doch WoW nur auch so kritisch sehen wie andere Spiele...


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> tsw hat bei buffed 76% bekommen



Hm? Ich seh 86%

http://www.buffed.de/The-Secret-World-PC-200536/Tests/The-Secret-World-Test-zum-Geheimbund-MMO-wir-wagen-ein-erstes-Fazit-909397/


----------



## amnie (20. Juli 2012)

verstehen werde ich nie, warum zu beginn eines MMOs bugs als kritikpunkte herhalten. habe ich nie verstanden, werde ich nie verstehen.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> verstehen werde ich nie, warum zu beginn eines MMOs bugs als kritikpunkte herhalten. habe ich nie verstanden, werde ich nie verstehen.



Naja, früher hat man erwartet dass Spiele funktionieren wenn sie auf den Markt kommen.

Bis die Regel kommt dass Bugs anfangs uninteressant sind wirds wohl noch dauern.

Ich verstehe sowieso nicht wie man MMOs nach kurzer Zeit beurteilen kann. Ich finde da gehört ein wenig mehr Zeit zu.

mfg


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> verstehen werde ich nie, warum zu beginn eines MMOs bugs als kritikpunkte herhalten. habe ich nie verstanden, werde ich nie verstehen.



Weil Software absolut fehlerfrei sein muss^^

Was mich viel mehr an den diversesten Tests stört:
"selbsterfüllende Prophezeiungen" - zB. wenn zig Spieletester etwas für gut erachten und am Ende dann aber gebetsmühlenartig sagen "Nischenspiel", "Nischenspiel", "Nischenspiel", ("das Spiel ist echt gut, aber ein Nischenspiel") was wird das Spiel dann wohl werden, wenn man weiß, wieviele Konsumenten ihr Kaufverhalten nach "Tests" richten? Oder umgekehrt, wenn Tester immer wieder runterbeten, "für die breite Masse" - was wird passieren?


----------



## Sethek (20. Juli 2012)

Genau die Situation haben wir doch im MMO-Bereich. Das ganze is eine sich selbst verzehrende Geldkreislaufmaschine, ein eigentlich total abgedrehtes System, wenn mans nüchtern betrachtet.
Seit Jahren werden Spiele auf den Markt geworfen, die kaum Innovation bieten, denn Innovation ist gefährlich und kostet Geld in der Herstellung. Die Spielemagazine kreieren den Hype, der Kunde kaufts, daddelt ne Weile, dann kommt das nächste Spiel, der nächste Hype.

Warum, möchte man fragen, machen die Unternehmen das? Weils der *sicherste* Weg ist, mit Boxverkäufen und den Abos und irgendwann mit f2p-itemshop einen vernünftigen Profit zu machen. Wenn mans nicht übertreibt (siehe FFXIV), dann kann dabei nix schiefgehen.

Warum machen de Magazine/Testseiten da mit? Weil sie genauso davon profitieren. Der Kunde möchte Heidiwutschkawertungen und sich auf etwas freuen. Der Kunde will den Hype, und was am besten hyped, wirkt am sensationellsten und wird gekauft/abonniert. Wer hingegen realistisch bewertet, sägt den Ast ab, auf dem er sitzt - und welches Unternehmen (und professionelle Reviewer sind genau das) macht das schon? 

Und der Kunde? Zum einen hat er keine Wahl da keine Alternativen, zum anderen möchte er den Hype, will sich gut fühlen und sich freuen. 

Das erklärt mMn auch die wahnsinnige Bandbreite an Wertungen seitens Kritikern bei TSW, denn das ist anders. Sowas bedroht prinzipiell schonmal das jahrelang für Tester und Hersteller profitable System - Innovation sollte ja tunlichst nur sehr sehr wohldosiert eingesetzt werden.

Ums klar zu sagen: Ich habe negative reviews gelesen, da konnte ich sagen "Ja, das ist objektiv, nachvollziehbar - ok, ist ne Meinung." und andere, die waren tatsächlich dermaßen unsachlich, dass ich wirklich geneigt bin, eine "hidden agenda" zu unterstellen - ob der Seitenbetreiber in diesen Fällen tatsächlich versucht, mit Schockwirkung clicks zu fangen, ob "independent-Seiten" billig kaufbar sind (interessant, wie oft GW2 schon vor erscheinen als "bessere Wahl" angepriesen wird...das nenn ich mal echten Journalismus) für die Konkurrenz oder ob andere Gründe ne Rolle spielen, vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

Was mir Mut macht, ist, dass die Tendenz grad bei metacritic im Spielebereich tatsächlich dahingeht, dass es eine immer öfter zu tage tretende Diskrepanz gibt zwischen den "bejubelten Mainstream-Produkten" (die dem System brav folgen und es nicht gefährden, zuletzt D3) und den privaten Kritiken. Eventuell erlebe ichs noch im gamerfähigen Alter, dass diese elende Stagnationsmühle mal auseinanderbricht. 

Aber vermutlich läuft alles weiter wie bisher - GW2 folgt brav dem System, wird brav gehyped, brav gekauft und 3-6 Monate später kommt das "next big thing" - vermutlich die Nebel, das wird auch gehyped, brav gekauft, und weitere 3-6 Monate kommt der nächste beinahe identische Titel in neuem Gewand, wird gehyped, gekauft...tja, so isses halt.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm? Ich seh 86%
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...s-Fazit-909397/



videotest von mharie


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Ich finde diese ganzen Prozentwerte sowieso totallen Bockmist.

Eine simple Auflistung von + und - Punkten wäre deutlich anschaulicher.

Was sagen mir denn dei 86%? Nichts. Nur dass das irgendwer mit dieser Zahl bewertet hat. Und nun? Wovon sind die 86%? Kann ich mich darauf verlassen dass das Spiel zu 86% Spaß macht?

Habe den Sinn hinter solchen Zahlen nie verstanden, besonders da dort eher die eigene Meinung einfliest, als eine objektive Bewertung.

mfg


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Juli 2012)

Naja, dass GW2 mindestens 120% Spielspasswertungen bekommt, dürfte eh klar sein. 
Als jemand, dessen erstes Spielemagazin die Powerplayjahresausgabe von 1984 (oder 86, keine Ahnung verdammt lang her^^) war, und ich seitdem das 100% System gewohnt bin, finde 86% für TSW absolut vertretbar, andere Spiele wurden allerdings verglichen damit zu hoch bewertet.
Und wenn Funcom das Spiel in den nächsten monaten konsequent und qualitativ weiter eintwickelt, wird es wie Age of Conan auch die 90% knacken (völligst zurecht mit Rise of the Godslayer, auch wenn sich nur die Gamestar da noch für das Spiel interessierte).


Das Problem von Spieletests wurde ja schon von Sethek angesprochen. Bei professionellen Tests wird meistens eher einem Hype gefolgt, weil man genau damit viele Seitenaufrufe generieren kann. Das ist zwar irgendwie verständlich aber eigentlich total überflüssig, da man die Wertung von den zu erwartenden Verkaufszahlen abhängig macht. Unter Film- und Musikkritikern würde wohl niemand auf die Idee kommen, Mission Impossible XY als filmische Meisterwerk zu feiern, nur weil so und so viele Millionen Menschen den Film in den ersten 14Tagen im Kino geschaut haben.

Eigentlich müsste ernsthafter Spielejournalismus von dem Zahlensystem abrücken und dahin gehen, ein Spiel so zu beschreiben, damit der Leser sich selbst ein Urteil bilden kann, ob ihm dieses Spiel gefallen könnte.


----------



## Sethek (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> videotest von mharie



Was ist ein mharie?
Ich find da überhaupt nix "offizielles"...link wäre mal angebracht, wa?


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

mharie ist frau von buffed mit den vielen kostümen die viel einsicht bieten ^^

http://vid.buffed.de...buffedVideotest

ah war spät gestern habe ich nicht richtig % zahl gehört ^^ man wird halt nicht jünger ^^

aber trotzdem interessant der videotest und die kritik 

mit den schönen items nur im itemshop und so ^^


----------



## Sethek (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mharie ist frau von buffed mit den vielen kostümen die viel einsicht bieten ^^


Aus dem Alter, wo bei mir aufreizende Kostümchen nachhaltig im Gedächtnis haften bleiben, bin ich leider raus...



> ah war spät gestern habe ich nicht richtig % zahl gehört ^^ man wird halt nicht jünger ^^



Jap, und wenn man dann noch ganz menschlich das hört, was man hören will, wirds nicht unbedingt besser, gell? 



> mit den schönen items nur im itemshop und so ^^


Da könnt ich jetzt mit nem Einwegfolien+Laserpointer-Pferdchen und den Preisen dafür anfangen...aber was würds bringen?
Ich persönlich finde die Klamottenpalette generell etwas dürftig, aber dass es schöne Klamotten nur gegen Geld gäbe, empfinde ich nicht so...meine Chars haben durchaus verschiedene Klamottensets für jeden Anlass, und die empfinde ich schon als "schön".

Im Videotest hätte man mMn schon noch deutlicher auf die Questbugs draufschlagen können, denn mittlerweile wirds auch wirklich mal Zeit für ein paar fixes. Bei jedem einzelnen von mir erstellten Char gingen nach wie vor das schwarze Haus sowie die zweite Quest vom selben Questgeber (englischer client, kA wie die auf deutsch heisst oder genau auf Englisch, "wearing the purple" oder so was in der Art... ), something wicked, the hunger, evolution of the species und noch ein paar Kandidaten nicht und mussten per Dimensionswechsel erfolgreich beendet werden (nur damits nicht heisst "uuuh, der Sethek halt bloß keine Ahnung )


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2012)

die "stylischten" Anzüge (Anzüge im Sinne von "Anzäge" gibt es nur gegen Ingamewährung
Cowboyhut krieg ich nur für "Erfolg"






Sethek schrieb:


> Im Videotest hätte man mMn schon noch deutlicher auf die Questbugs draufschlagen können, denn mittlerweile wirds auch wirklich mal Zeit für ein paar fixes. Bei jedem einzelnen von mir erstellten Char gingen nach wie vor das schwarze Haus sowie die zweite Quest vom selben Questgeber (englischer client, kA wie die auf deutsch heisst oder genau auf Englisch, "wearing the purple" oder so was in der Art... ), something wicked, the hunger, evolution of the species und noch ein paar Kandidaten nicht und mussten per Dimensionswechsel erfolgreich beendet werden (nur damits nicht heisst "uuuh, der Sethek halt bloß keine Ahnung )



Dazu müssten es halt wirklich fixbare "echte" Bugs sein (so wie der 50% Live +Immunbug" bei "The Hunger") und nicht durch das Spielsystem bedingte "Pobleme" verursacht durch ungeduldige Mitspieler^^ - das macht es deutlich schwerer (so etwas hat SW:ToR zB durch die Soloinstanzen gelöst, bei TSW wird aber jetzt schon moniert, es gäbe zu viele davon - vermutlich, weil es wirklich "Solo"-Instanze sind) zu "fixen"


----------



## Sethek (20. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> die "stylischten" Anzüge (Anzüge im Sinne von "Anzäge" gibt es nur gegen Ingamewährung
> Cowboyhut krieg ich nur für "Erfolg"



Sei doch so gut und schick mir mal ne spoiler-PM, wofür man den Cowboyhut bekommt - ich stell mich da wohl zu blöde an


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

google bietet mir bei laserpointer pferde nur akkupunktur für pferde an ^^

ja die kleidung in london ist ganz nett aber wird sie auch updatet ? es ist total schwer ein vernünftig passendes set zusammenzustellen ohne nuttig auszusehen - vielen spieler ingame reicht es ja wenn sie mit ihren char im 90k pax push up bh und hot pants rumlaufen aber mir nicht. 

dazu kommt die kleidung aus dem item shop ist nichtmal account gebunden und wär der preis niedriger würde man da öfters kaufen da stimmten mir auch diverse leute zu 

und habe halt versucht dir mharie so zu beschreiben wie viele sie im gedächtnis behalten haben ^^
für mich ist sie die frau die cthulluzam beschworen hat


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Sei doch so gut und schick mir mal ne spoiler-PM, wofür man den Cowboyhut bekommt - ich stell mich da wohl zu blöde an



Ganz raus hab ich's noch nicht, aber ich glaube, dazu benötigt es den Abschluss aller Wabanaki-Quests (so wie es die Ehrenbürgerkappe gibt, sobald man alle Quests der "Überlebenden" in Kingsmouth gemacht hat)

und 
@Kamsi: gerade WEIL es den Shop gibt, wird auch das Pangea-Sortiment regelmässig erweitert werden, da dadurch Geld für solche Spielereien eingespielt werden kann, das sonst vermutlich gespart werden würde (weil die Entwicklung von Kleidung, die noch dazu unterschiedlich aussieht, in Wahrheit im Vergleich zu ihrem Nutzen für den Entwickler, sehr viel kostet)


----------



## Sethek (20. Juli 2012)

> Dazu müssten es halt wirklich fixbare "echte" Bugs sein (so wie der 50% Live +Immunbug" bei "The Hunger") und nicht durch das Spielsystem bedingte "Pobleme" verursacht durch ungeduldige Mitspieler^^ - das macht es deutlich schwerer (so etwas hat SW:ToR zB durch die Soloinstanzen gelöst, bei TSW wird aber jetzt schon moniert, es gäbe zu viele davon - vermutlich, weil es wirklich "Solo"-Instanze sind) zu "fixen"



Also wenn bei dem schwarzen Haus - obwohl weit und breit kein Mitspieler zu finden - ein questgegenstand einfach nicht spawned oder - bei besagter anderer quest - kein Hinterhalt auftaucht, den ich bezwingen soll, ohne dens aber nicht weitergeht, dann ist es erst mal unerheblich, wie es dazu kam, dass es momentan nicht funktioniert. Da muss dann evtl. die Quest umgearbeitet werden, wenn sie mit dem open-world-Prinzip einfach nicht funktioniert. Ich muss mit möglichem Spielerverhalten als MMO-Designer rechnen...da kann ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Quest eventuell funktioniert, wenn jeder einzelne Spieler schön artig mit genügend Pause dazwischen auf ein Objekt klickt, aber bereits ein überhasteter Klick die ganze Quest für alle bis zum nächsten serverdown schrottet, in meinen Augen nicht von "kein bug" reden und die Schuld nur bei den Spielern suchen.

Nicht, dass es meinem Spielspaß Abbruch tun würde, aber hier muss man schon fair bleiben und sagen "lang genug Zeit hattet ihr, was is nu?"




> Ganz raus hab ich's noch nicht, aber ich glaube, dazu benötigt es den Abschluss aller Wabanaki-Quests (so wie es die Ehrenbürgerkappe gibt, sobald man alle Quests der "Überlebenden" in Kingsmouth gemacht hat)


HAWT DAYMN...noch mehr zu tun.
Läuft also so wie beim Innsmouth-hoodie... 



&#8364;dit: Laserpointer-Einwegfolien-Gaul: http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100000942


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also wenn bei dem schwarzen Haus - obwohl weit und breit kein Mitspieler zu finden - ein questgegenstand einfach nicht spawned oder - bei besagter anderer quest - kein Hinterhalt auftaucht, den ich bezwingen soll, ohne dens aber nicht weitergeht, dann ist es erst mal unerheblich, wie es dazu kam, dass es momentan nicht funktioniert. Da muss dann evtl. die Quest umgearbeitet werden, wenn sie mit dem open-world-Prinzip einfach nicht funktioniert. Ich muss mit möglichem Spielerverhalten als MMO-Designer rechnen...da kann ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Quest eventuell funktioniert, wenn jeder einzelne Spieler schön artig mit genügend Pause dazwischen auf ein Objekt klickt, aber bereits ein überhasteter Klick die ganze Quest für alle bis zum nächsten serverdown schrottet, in meinen Augen nicht von "kein bug" reden und die Schuld nur bei den Spielern suchen.
> 
> Nicht, dass es meinem Spielspaß Abbruch tun würde, aber hier muss man schon fair bleiben und sagen "lang genug Zeit hattet ihr, was is nu?"
> 
> ...



Jop



Sethek schrieb:


> Also wenn bei dem schwarzen Haus - obwohl weit und breit kein Mitspieler zu finden - ein questgegenstand einfach nicht spawned oder - bei besagter anderer quest - kein Hinterhalt auftaucht, den ich bezwingen soll, ohne dens aber nicht weitergeht, dann ist es erst mal unerheblich, wie es dazu kam, dass es momentan nicht funktioniert. Da muss dann evtl. die Quest umgearbeitet werden, wenn sie mit dem open-world-Prinzip einfach nicht funktioniert. Ich muss mit möglichem Spielerverhalten als MMO-Designer rechnen...da kann ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Quest eventuell funktioniert, wenn jeder einzelne Spieler schön artig mit genügend Pause dazwischen auf ein Objekt klickt, aber bereits ein überhasteter Klick die ganze Quest für alle bis zum nächsten serverdown schrottet, in meinen Augen nicht von "kein bug" reden und die Schuld nur bei den Spielern suchen.



Dazu benötigt es gar keinen Serverdown, nur genügend zeitlichen Abstand zu den "Zerstörungen"^^, habe etliche Quests in den Solomon Islands Gebieten gemacht, die angeblich laut Chat in meiner Instanz "buggy" waren, einige Minuten nach den Chatmeldungen
Glücklicherwiese bin ich bisher zumeist davon verschont geblieben - die einzigen drei Vorfälle: Beim "König des Rummelplatzes" klebten bei der zweiten Durchführung die Scooter aneinander (weil eine zweite Gruppe gleichzeitig die Quest absolviert hat), die Savage Coast Quest zum Kürbismann war nicht möglich, weil als ich mit meiner Gruppe zum zwieten Teil kam (die mit den Vogelscheuchen), ein Spieler gerade den Kürbismann beschworen hat und deshalb die Vogelscheuchen nicht mehr spawnten (20min war es wieder möglich) und bei der Boogey-Man Quest hat sich der Sack immer zurückgesetzt (Port zu Tür des Häuschen, wieder 100% Leben und keine Aggro für meinen Char) - behoben durch einmal raus und wieder ein in die Instanz...

Aja und einmal hab ich eine GM-Hilfe benötigt, weil die Questitems (welche explizit in den 1.0.2 Questnotes erwähnt werden) nach Pausierung einer Blue Mountain Quest nicht mehr löschbar waren, der Fortschritt sich natürlich auf Beginn der Stufe zurückgesetzt hatte, die Items aber kein zweites Mal aufnehmbar waren aber, weil schon vorher im Inventar, auch nicht gewertet wurden^^


----------



## amnie (20. Juli 2012)

mh, naja, was die klamotte angeht.. ich HOFFE ja, dass funcom ihr versprechen einhalten und auch pangea mit ordentlich zeugs eindecken... ABER wenn im offiziellen forum schon immer geschrieben wird 'dafür würde ich auch echtgeld ausgeben...' äh naja... :/

aber egal. das sind ja nur spielerreinen. blöderweise bin ich aber doch nen kleiner 'sandbox-ansätze find ich super', und halte mich an genau so sachen ständig auf. ich liebe es pets und klamotten zu sammeln und hab in lotro stunden, wenn nicht tage in meiner kleinen hobbithöhle verbracht, und von FFXI fang ich lieber garnich erst an ;D

(nervt mich eh ungemein, dass auch die ganzen pets alle im itemshop sind. die zwei die ich hab sind ja nur wegen vorbestellerbonus... )


----------



## Saji (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist total schwer ein vernünftig passendes set zusammenzustellen ohne nuttig auszusehen



Meine Templerin sieht gut aus und dafür habe ich nur in London geshoppt. Das einzige, wofür ich bis jetzt bezahlt habe, war für den treuen Freund (Hunde Pet) aus dem Shop. :3 Du stellst dich wie immer nur an, Kamsi.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

das muss halt alles farblich zusammenpassen und in savage coast ist das wetter schlimmer als in kingsmouth da kannste nicht das selbe tragen wie in kingsmouth weil es in den bergen schneller kühler wird und du brauchst festes schuhwerk und handschuhe zum bergesteigen und eine sonnenbrille


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das muss halt alles farblich zusammenpassen und in savage coast ist das wetter schlimmer als in kingsmouth da kannste nicht das selbe tragen wie in kingsmouth weil es in den bergen schneller kühler wird und du brauchst festes schuhwerk und handschuhe zum bergesteigen und eine sonnenbrille



Wooot?= das gehört doch zusammen (so wie Blue Mountain auch) *wirr* ist eine "Stadt" plus ihre Umgebung^^ ...die Wanderschuhe gibt es schon beim Editor und ebenso im Pangea


----------



## Saji (20. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wooot?= das gehört doch zusammen (so wie Blue Mountain auch) *wirr* ist eine "Stadt" plus ihre Umgebung^^ ...die Wanderschuhe gibt es schon beim Editor und ebenso im Pangea



Genau wie Sonnenbrillen, Winterjacken und Handschuhe. Eine passende Hose lässt sich sicher auch finden. Dafür muss man nun wirklich nicht zum Itemshop  rennen und 10 bis 20 Euro springen lassen.


----------



## amnie (20. Juli 2012)

auch alles ne frage des geschmacks oder meint ihr nicht? is doch ne tatsache, dass die sachen in pangea alle ziemlich 0815 sind. wenn du es da schaffst was 'alternatives' zusammenzubasteln oder was 'elegant-weibliches' (kein hosenanzug) dann bitte screenshot und händlernamen, danke. 

keine frage, man hat schon einiges an auswahl... aber wenn ich mir überlege, wieviel zeit da in bhs gesteckt wurde.... un dann nix, aber auch gar nix irgendwie subkulturelles... nee...


----------



## Saji (20. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> auch alles ne frage des geschmacks oder meint ihr nicht? is doch ne tatsache, dass die sachen in pangea alle ziemlich 0815 sind. wenn du es da schaffst was 'alternatives' zusammenzubasteln oder was 'elegant-weibliches' (kein hosenanzug) dann bitte screenshot und händlernamen, danke.
> 
> keine frage, man hat schon einiges an auswahl... aber wenn ich mir überlege, wieviel zeit da in bhs gesteckt wurde.... un dann nix, aber auch gar nix irgendwie subkulturelles... nee...



Ich sage mal frei heraus: wem die Sachen im Pangea nicht gefallen wird auch im Itemshop nichts finden. Zumindest noch nicht. Im Pangea stehen sechs Händler für Damenbekleidung und sechs Händler für Herrenbekleidung rum. Ich setz mich später mal hin und such was Elegantes für weibliche Charaktere zusammen. Hab da schon so ein paar Sachen im Auge.  Ob's euch dann zusagt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Wie du ja schon sagtest, alles eine Frage des Geschmacks.

Achja, welche Subkulturen meinst du genau? J-Pop-Culture?


----------



## amnie (20. Juli 2012)

zb. 
eben alles, was jemand der gerne MMOs abseits des 'mainstream' spielt wohl auch anzieht... 

und ma so nebenbei. genau die sachen, die mir in der beta total SUPER gefallen haben sind genau da zu finden: im itemshop

ich habe schon was 'elegantes', mach dir ma keinen kopp, du wirst meinen geschmack eh nicht treffen. tatsache ist, es GIBT in pangea keine eleganten röcke. mit sowas könnte man niemals in nen büro gehen oder auf ne party 'im gehobenen stil'

außerdem hat sich dulfy die mühe schon vor zwei wochen gemacht...


----------



## Jarbarkas (24. Juli 2012)

Wenn ein Spiel mit so schweren Bugs 86%bekommt läuft was falsch.

Gear Manager geht immer noch nicht.

Chat eine reine Katastrophe.

Quest sind oft nur durch DimensionWechsel abschließbar.

Skills funktionieren nicht.


Instanzen Bosse die einfach nichts mehrmachen. Oder die Quest wird nach dem Bossfight einfach nicht gezählt.

Oder Bosse werfen doppelten Loot.

Elite Dungeon kann man da durch schonmit QS 6 machen.


Und vieles da von war schon in derClosed Beta bekannt  , dann sollte man nicht zu viel Hoffnung in die Content patche setzen. Wer es nach Jahren nicht schafft solche Bugsaus ausmerzen der wird unter Zeit druck bestimmt keine bessere Arbeitabliefern


----------



## Sethek (24. Juli 2012)

Jarbarkas schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel mit so schweren Bugs 86%bekommt läuft was falsch.


Inwiefern das Prozentsystem überhaupt Sinn macht, darüber könnte man trefflich streiten... 



> Gear Manager geht immer noch nicht.


Andere Spiele haben ganz ohne Gear Manager höhere Wertungen erhalten.
Natürlich ist der GearManager zum Jetztzustand noch sehr verbesserungswürdig - ich kann z.B. kein deck mit "update" speichern (Fehlermeldung "Name zu lang") und immer wieder mal fehlen items beim Ausrüsten anderer Decks - aber: Die Aktiv- und Passvfähigkeiten werden sauber gespeichert, das ist für mich (und meine obsessive Durchorganisation des Inventars) eigentlich schon mehr als die halbe Miete.



> Chat eine reine Katastrophe.


Ja, das wäre auch so in etwa meine Einschätzung, wenngleich ich es nicht so wertneutral formulieren würde 



> Quest sind oft nur durch DimensionWechsel abschließbar.


"Oft" ist ein bischen relativ - im weiteren Spielverlauf wurde die Zahl der Quests bei denen ich Probleme hatte forlaufend geringer. In allen 3 Zonen Transsylvaniens hatte ich bislang genau eine Quest, die nicht funktioniert hat - nach der Wartung hat auch die funktioniert.
Dennoch - Missionen, deren Design nicht die verschiedenen Verhaltensweisen von Spielern in einer offenen Welt nicht voraussieht, müssen dringend über- bzw. umgearbeitet werden - und je länger sich da nichts tut, umso schwerwiegender ist das ganze zu Werten mMn.



> Skills funktionieren nicht.


Öh...welche denn?
Alle 525 hab ich nicht, aber bislang hat noch nicht einer nicht das gemacht, was ich von ihm erwartet habe. 

Meine persönliche Wertung läge derzeit (noch) im hohen Bereich - ich gebe dem Spiel aufgrund der Innovationsbereitschaft und dem Risiko, das Funcom eingegangen ist, einen gewissen Bonus - aber der nutzt sich auch irgendwann ab, wenn nicht bald mal in die Pötte gekommen und die Fehlerteufelchen ausgemerzt werden


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

> Es ist nicht mehr möglich durch UI Mods die Kleidung vollständig abzulegen.



wtf ? 









> Ursache für einen Speicherleak auf dem Server behoben.



ich wusste es doch das die noch die engine bearbeiten müssen ^^


----------



## Wizkid (24. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Gear Manager.
Ärgerlich ist nach wie vor, daß einige Quests immer noch buggy sind.
Nach wie vor, hab ich aber meinen Spass mit TSW.

Die Story ist bislang wirklich gut und hat einen roten Faden.

Jetzt ist endlich Ägypten dran.
Wird bestimmt total easy


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nudemods sind so alt wie 3D Games und ein Speicherleak des Servers (!) hat nun nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit der Engine zu tun. Rein objektiv betrachtet muss ich sagen, dass du dich sehr oft negativ zum Thema TSW äußerst. Das geht sogar so weit, dass man von deiner Person aus bereits im voraus weiß welche Art deine Postings annehmen werden. Ich persönlich bedauere diesen Umstand zutiefst.

Zum Thema verbuggte Quests. Ich hatte bis jetzt genau zwei, die nicht so gingen wie ich es mir vorstellte. "Der Hunger" und der Überlebende in der Falle fast direkt daneben. Die ansonsten *nur* durch Instanzwechsel schaffbaren Quests wie "Gegen Violett" und "Das Schwarze Haus" ließen sich problemlos ohne Wechsel machen.


----------



## amnie (24. Juli 2012)

Jarbarkas schrieb:


> Wenn ein Spiel mit so schweren Bugs 86%bekommt läuft was falsch.
> 
> Gear Manager geht immer noch nicht.
> 
> ...



naja, ich kann mich da nur wiederholen und sagen: bugs sollten nicht in die bewertung fließen. wenn dann nur wenn die bewertung erst monate nach dem spielstart gemacht wird. das ist hier aber nicht der fall. 

sicher ist der chat ne katastrophe und obwohl der einzig gravierende, dafür aber nen ziemlich spielentscheidender. glücklicherweise bin ich in letzter zeit nich häufig betroffen, aber man bekommt es ja dennoch ständig mit. 
ob man elite dungeons mit Q5 machen kann weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber iiiirgendwie nich vorstellen, dass die eliteversion von polaris einfacher sein soll als DW... naja. ich glaub dir einfach mal. is mir eh schnuppe.


----------



## Derulu (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Beiträge gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


Boah Mädels muss das wirklich sein? Kamsi ist eher "Skeptiker" (meine Meinung zu den ab und an sehr süffisant formulierten Aussagen hab ich bereits gepostet), andere eher "Fans"...rumgezicke will ich trotzdem keins haben


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

also der speicherleck fix merkt man laut taskmanager

london vor dem patch 2 bis 2,2 gb arbeitspeicher 
london nach dem patch stabile 1,6 gb arbeitspeicher

weiter so


----------



## amnie (24. Juli 2012)

na das muss ich doch gleich ma ausprobieren ob ich etwas lagfreier in london rumlatschen kann


----------



## Paldano (26. Juli 2012)

ich frage mich nur wie das Spiel lange binden wird. Ich habe nun die Hauptstory durch und alle questen (zumindest alle die als Erfolg zählen). von den Skills her hab ich ungefähr 55%. Aber weitere KP lassen sich nur mit quest Wiederholungen oder inis verdienen. Inis sind immer das gleiche und sehr Anspruchsvoll für die paar KP. Questen lohnen sich leider nur die questen in Trans. Im vergleich in Trans gibs meist 10 KP für ne quest in Kings zb mit Glück 1-2. 

Von dem Prinzip die Dungeons immer gleich nur immer schwerer zu machen halt ich eh nix besonders, wer guten loot will, hat nur die Möglichkeit dies über inis und auch nur über Alptraum zu machen. Finde schade, dass man es nicht auch über questen mit Marken machen kann, dass darf ja gern länger dauern aber nur die Möglichkeit es in Gruppen am besten mit TS und allem drum und dran zu verdienen ist nicht toll. Besonders gibt es kein Tool in irgendeiner Form sondern man muss sich durch Kilometer an chatspam von allen servern lesen oder selber rum spamen. Schade hier hätte man einfach mal schauen können wie es in anderen Spielen geht.

Dann kommen noch die Bugs bei fast jedem Zonenwechsel sind die festgelegten chattaps weg, besonders toll im Verbindungschat und Gruppenchat. Der Ausrüstungsmanager is einfach total buggy, mag ja sein, dass es bei euch nicht passiert wenn ihr nur 1-2 Items wechselt, ich habe alle Speicherplätze voll und für tank, heal und dd jeweils andere items und Skillungen. Da fehlen dann so gut wie immer Items teilweise werden sogar passive skills von der letzten Skillung nicht überschrieben und all solche Sachen.

Die Questen gehen mitlerweile wieder ganz gut da sind mir kaum noch bugs augefallen. Dafür gibs oft händer bzw lags oder wie man es nennen mag, man wird dann zurück gewarpt oder sprinten geht einfach aus, besonders toll wenn mobs hinter einem her sind. 

Ich hoffe da kommt noch was und ich hoffe auch, dass es nicht wieder alles nur auf raids oder gruppen hinausläuft. Die Möglichkeiten soll es gern geben, ich finde aber man sollte einfach die Wahl haben, was oder wie man gern an seine Items kommen mag. Ich finde es zb auch gut einfach mal bißchen zu questen und ggf dort einfach ein oder zwei Leute zu treffen und eine Gruppe zu bilden oder einfach solo bißchen zu spielen und wenn dann mal der chat geht, zu chatten.


----------



## amnie (26. Juli 2012)

nö, die bugs die du beschreibst hab ich auch alle. bei mir gehts mitlerweile sogar soweit, dass ich den verdacht habe, dass der gearmanager items frisst. kann aber auch einbildung sein.

was die längerfristige bindung an das spiel angeht... nunja... ich glaube dass funcom auch nicht unbedingt an den spielern interessiert ist, die jetzt schon nichts anderes als nightmare farmen machen... 

ich bin mir zwar durchaus bewusst, dass ich mit grade in ägypten angekommen (und das auch nicht wirklich, ich hab jetzt nen paar mal ankh gemacht und queste sonst noch in blue mountain) hinter der 'level-kurve' liege, aber es gibt auch noch genug leute, die sich auf solomon islands rumtreiben.... und ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich quests in erster linie deshalb wiederhole, weil sie mir spaß machen, nicht weil ich irgendwie ganz dringend meine skill wheels vollhaben muss. das ergebnis ist dann halt, dass meine höchste waffenkombo 'nur' auf 7 ist, dafür ich aber auch zb den inneren ring schon relativ früh komplett hatte und jetzt alle waffenkombos in den startgebieten immer mal wieder ausprobieren kann anstatt mich mit irgendwas ins endgame (?) zu quälen.

und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass so einige leute doch ihren spaß haben die dungeons auf elite und hardmode zu machen oder was weiß ich. lore suchen, klamotten shoppen, craften... das sind alles dinge, die leute auch in nem spiel halten. vll nicht auf dauer, da der 'fluff' ja doch begrenzt ist bisher... aber wer weiß, was die erweiterungen bringen.

ich selbst habe zwar auch meine bedenken was die 'langfristigkeit' betrifft, aber eher so auf 'persönlichem' level weil ich mir halt nicht sicher bin wie lange mich das spielprinzip wirklich halten kann (ma davon ab, dass mir irgendwann die finger abfallen )... 

ach ja, hier von wegen agartha und spam... merk ich ja auch jedes mal beim zonen... ich .hoffe. mal, das wird etwas besser wenn der markt dann kommt... immerhin ist agartha ja multi-dimension und wenn mehr leute mit dem questen 'durch' sind wirds sonst ein einziges spamfest. haha


----------



## Paldano (26. Juli 2012)

Dein Beitrag trifft es ganz gut. Items frisst der nicht die landen dann aber irgendwo und alles ist immer durcheinander . Das Spiel hat vorerst genug Spielzeit ohne frage ich habe nur alles durch weil ich jetzt zwei Wochen Urlaub hatte habe und wirklich viel gespielt hab bis zu 10 std teilweise. Klar machts spass die questen nochmal zu machen aber irgendwann auch das nicht mehr. Mir macht zb von allen Zonen Kings am meisten Spass. Da ich aber das innerer Rad auch schon voll hab und mir das freischalten immer viel Spass macht bringt es dort leider einfach nix. Der billigste Skill kostet dann immer 9 KP leider.


----------



## MrGimbel (26. Juli 2012)

Also was man mal sagen muss:
Nightmare-Inis ohne TS mit einer Gruppe, die über global zusammen gestellt wurde, wird nicht funktionieren. Ich mag mich täuschen, aber wer Nightmare gehen möchte, sollte das in einer Stammgruppe machen.
Ob einem das Spass macht, ist ne persönliche Sache, jedenfalls ist es relativ farm intensiv, wenn man seine best-in-slot Items haben möchte.


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2012)

Vom 3.8.-7.8 8eigentlich glaube ich eher den 6.8., denn es ist von Montag die Rede und der 7. ist ein Dienstag) wird das "Einmonatige" gefeiert

http://www.thesecret...he_secret_world

Gibt exklusive Ingame T-Shirt zu "gewinnen" usw.	....jeder TSW-Account kann mitmachen (egal ob inaktiv, bisher noch gar nicht erstellt), jeder der sich in der Zeit einen Account erstellt (egal ob er für das Spiel bezahlt oder nicht) darf an diesem Wochenende spielen - "Testaccounts" also


----------



## amnie (28. Juli 2012)

30 missionen machen hört sich so an als würde an dem we kingsmouth ganz schön voll werden ;D


----------



## Saji (28. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> 30 missionen machen hört sich so an als würde an dem we kingsmouth ganz schön voll werden ;D



Ist es da eigentlich egal welche 30 Missionen? Auch ist fraglich ob es sich für das Ingame T-Shirt lohnt. ^^


----------



## Derulu (28. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ist es da eigentlich egal welche 30 Missionen? Auch ist fraglich ob es sich für das Ingame T-Shirt lohnt. ^^



Man muss den Leuten in Not helfen...

damit fallen die grünen Objektquests aus...nur noch rot, gelb, grün mit Laptopsymbol und violett sind im Rennen (und diese Art von Missionen haben ja mehr als 2-3 Stufen  )


----------



## Nexilein (28. Juli 2012)

Viel interessanter finde ich eigentlich den ersten Content-Patch der kommen wird.
Weiß da jemand ob die neuen Missionen für QS 10 gedacht sind, oder ob sie den Gebieten in denen sie liegen entsprechen werden?


----------



## Lysergix (28. Juli 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Also was man mal sagen muss:
> Nightmare-Inis ohne TS mit einer Gruppe, die über global zusammen gestellt wurde, wird nicht funktionieren. Ich mag mich täuschen, aber wer Nightmare gehen möchte, sollte das in einer Stammgruppe machen.




Da täuschste Dich. Da wir weltweit spielen, gibt es mittlerweile schon soviele full epic bis hin zu QL10.4 Spieler, die die dungeons und die Mechaniken in und auswendig kennen, dass selbst der Tyrant in HR mit ner guten pug machbar ist, welcher imho zurzeit der schwerste ist  und sogar im nächsten patch nochmal gebufft wird^^. Unter 1200dps pro DD bei 10 - 20% glances ist der enrage timer nicht zu schaffen. Besonders schwer sind die Nightmare dungeons allerdings von den Mechaniken her nicht wirklich. Letzendlich sind beinahe alle encounter dmg races sprich gear abhängig plus vllt n bissl cleanse hier und impair da. Das meiste kannste in 3k+ heal rating aber superlocker gegenheilen und schläfst dabei fast ein. Selbst in HP gear mit nur 2,6k hr und 5k+ HP in der richtigen Skillung kein Thema. Fazit: Dungeons wie immer - zuerst recht schwer, dann nur noch durchrushen und abfarmen..nice ist hier allerdings, dass das beste gear nicht droppt sondern für token gekauft und upgegradet werden muss/kann. Der loot ist halt nur für den Uebergang, damit man progress machen kann.



Btw...ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass meine Vorredner wirklich durch sind inklusive aller dungeon mit ihren verschiedenen modes und sämtlich Lair Bossen inklusive den epic region Bosses.



PS: ich hab heute denn dann mal in Kingsmouth angefangen zu questen, nachdem ich beim headstart nach 30 Minuten mit dungeon leveln angefangen hab. Irgendwie ist Solomons Island an mir vorbeigegangen aber macht Spaß dort


----------



## MrGimbel (29. Juli 2012)

Lysergix schrieb:


> Da täuschste Dich. Da wir weltweit spielen, gibt es mittlerweile schon soviele full epic bis hin zu QL10.4 Spieler, die die dungeons und die Mechaniken in und auswendig kennen, dass selbst der Tyrant in HR mit ner guten pug machbar ist, welcher imho zurzeit der schwerste ist und sogar im nächsten patch nochmal gebufft wird^^. Unter 1200dps pro DD bei 10 - 20% glances ist der enrage timer nicht zu schaffen. Besonders schwer sind die Nightmare dungeons allerdings von den Mechaniken her nicht wirklich. Letzendlich sind beinahe alle encounter dmg races sprich gear abhängig plus vllt n bissl cleanse hier und impair da. Das meiste kannste in 3k+ heal rating aber superlocker gegenheilen und schläfst dabei fast ein. Selbst in HP gear mit nur 2,6k hr und 5k+ HP in der richtigen Skillung kein Thema. Fazit: Dungeons wie immer - zuerst recht schwer, dann nur noch durchrushen und abfarmen..nice ist hier allerdings, dass das beste gear nicht droppt sondern für token gekauft und upgegradet werden muss/kann. Der loot ist halt nur für den Uebergang, damit man progress machen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, gut. Klar, kann man die Nightmare Inis mit ner PuG ohne TS machen, wenn die Leute wissen, wer wann was zu machen. Mein Kommentar war auch eher an Paldanao gerichtet, der sich ja "beklagt" hat, dass es dafür keinen Dungeonfinder gibt. Auch wenn die Mechaniken nicht großartig komplexer als im Normalmode sind, ist die Fehlertoleranz gerade für DDs meisten gleich Null, da diese bei vielen Bossen nach einem Treffer umfallen.


----------



## Lysergix (29. Juli 2012)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Hmm, gut. Klar, kann man die Nightmare Inis mit ner PuG ohne TS machen, wenn die Leute wissen, wer wann was zu machen. Mein Kommentar war auch eher an Paldanao gerichtet, der sich ja "beklagt" hat, dass es dafür keinen Dungeonfinder gibt. Auch wenn die Mechaniken nicht großartig komplexer als im Normalmode sind, ist die Fehlertoleranz gerade für DDs meisten gleich Null, da diese bei vielen Bossen nach einem Treffer umfallen.






Jep..aber was die Leute alle mit ihrem dungeonfinder wollen....kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Wer will schon random zusammengewürfelt werden und von 100% der Mitspieler nicht wissen, was er/sie kann oder eben auch nicht  Mit 4 absoluten movement... rumzulaufen ist ja wohl der Hass schlechthin^^ Hab ich das gehasst, als das damals in wow eingebaut wurde. Ich meine, in Agartha dauert s doch echt keine 5 Minuten bis die Gruppe voll ist und man loslegen kann bei einem weltweiten LFG channel und der Vorteil ist, dass ich aussuchen kann, wen ich einlade und welches gear level derjenige hat. Naja..jedem wie er/sie/es es mag...


----------



## Paldano (29. Juli 2012)

Ich sagte nie, dass ich nightmare durch gemacht oder sonst was habe. Das ist mir auch nicht wichtig, genau wie ich in wow nicht alles auf hardmode durch hatte, ich spiele das Spiel um Spass zu haben nicht um zu arbeiten oder mich zu ärgern. Ich bin jetzt 30 und habe bereits bei EQ 1 alles geraidete was damals ging und dort wurde kein Ts genutzt, alles musste in english mit schreiben erklärt werden. Die Raids waren dort nicht leicht. Auch habe ich in classic und bc Raidleiter gemacht, ich kann also behaupten, ich hab davon einfach genug. Ich möchte gern einfach entspannt in gruppen spiele, dass ist im Elitemodus noch gerade so möglich von BiS hab ich auch nix ausser das ich angeben könnte.

Zum Dungeonfinder, habe ich zwar nix geschrieben, dass es zusammengewürfelt werden soll sondern nur, dass der Chatspamm einfach grausam ist. Ich habe aber nix gegen dungeonfinder, mitlerweile wird eh nicht mehr als hallo gesagt und ggf. mal nen bosserklärt. Ich hatte in WoW, Rift, Swtor und sogar Hdro (wenn mal nen dungeon aufging) fast nur positive Erfahrungen. Man bekam meist fix ne Gruppe die Leute haben sich unterhalten, wenn man einfach selbst mal dazu beigetragen hat und geninjat wurde auch kaum. Menschen merken sich halt nur die negativen Ereignisse. 

Soweit es mich angeht, finde ich einfach dass TSW gerade was Endcontent angeht die Questen z.B. alle ähnlich belohnen sollte, wenn man Sie wiederholt halt ggf. mit Marken oder sonst was und die exp z. B. in Kings nicht so wenig, dass es einfach keinen Spass macht selbst wenn man das Gebiet mag. Ich finde auch dass nix gegenspricht, dass man auch die Möglichkeit hat sich Gear solo zu erfarmen, es muss dann einfach nur lang dauern, aber so haben Nachzügler und Menschen die halt gern in Gruppen spiele aber nicht permanent auch die Möglichkeit sich Ausrüstung zu verdienen.


----------



## amnie (29. Juli 2012)

naja, was will man denn mit dem gear wenn man eh den schwierigen content nicht macht? versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> naja, was will man denn mit dem gear wenn man eh den schwierigen content nicht macht? versteh ich nicht.



Es macht schon Sinn Spieler mit unterschiedlichen Interessen ungefähr auf das selbe Equip-Niveau zu bringen. 
Würde man das nicht tun, dann wäre es ziemlich schwer bis unmöglich neuen Content so zu balancen, dass er für möglichst viele Spieler interessant ist.


----------



## amnie (30. Juli 2012)

wieso? man braucht ja meißt das 'hardcore' gear für den neuen conent nich. zumindest war das bisher in keinem spiel das ich gespielt hab so... das gear war dann immernoch besser, als das was man 'normal' bekam (bzw war es in lotro zb so, dass dungeon/raid gear nen stat hatte den man nur dafür bekam, und auch nur dafür brauchte, also das 'normale' gear was man zb bei fraktionen bekam durchaus fürs normale questen besser geeignet war)

klar sollte es 'vergleichbares' gear auch für unterschiedliche spielweisen geben. bin ich eh fan von. mich 'stört' es ja zb auch dass pvp und pve gear gleich ist, und wenns 'solo-endgame' gäbe sollte es dafür auch extra gear geben... der weg wird in TSW (bisher?) nicht bestritten, und das ist auch gut, aber es heißt eben, dass man kein q10.4 gear benötigt (ma davon ab, dass man das eh nur braucht um total imba zu sein und durch dungeons die man eh schon 100 mal gemacht hat .noch. schneller durchzubrausen...)... man wirds dann wahrscheinlich in den baldigen raids deutlich einfacher haben und vll ist es sogar nötig, aber so? wenn man nicht gerne raidet? dann braucht man das nicht und normal questen kann man halt auch in q9 zeugs. (klar was schwieriger, aber wenn man die ganze zeit allein spielen will sollte man sich vll nen anderes spiel suchen )


----------



## Villains (30. Juli 2012)

Das Spiel ist einfach nur sowas von undynamisch.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2012)

Villains schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist einfach nur sowas von undynamisch.



Alles in Bewegung ("im Laufen") ausführbar (und mit alles meine ich tatsächlich absolut ALLES) + zigtausend AO-Kräfte bei Mobs UND aktives Ausweichen, trifft nicht so ganz meine Definition von "undynamisch" (dynamisch heißt "bewegt", aber da hat wohl jeder seine eigene


----------



## amnie (30. Juli 2012)

theehee wo er recht hat hat er recht 

also ich kann ja bestimmte negative bemerkungen bezüglich des spiels sogar verstehen (teilweise weils sachen sind die mich selbst nerven, aber nicht genug um das spiel trotzdem gut zu finden ;D) aber 'undynamisch' wäre jetzt nicht unbedingt was, das mir sofort einleuchtet. das sollteste vll näher erklären wenn du das einfach so in den raum wirfst (:


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

_Habs mir jetzt auch mal besorgt - leider gefällt es mir garnicht, würde meinen Account am liebsten wieder verkaufen - aber naja..wohl das nächste Spiel was im Schrank "dahingammelt".

Nicht falsch verstehen - mir gefällt es nicht, wenn euch das gefällt, ist das super - mir sagt's halt einfach nicht zu - sollte kein Flame werden - wollte nur meine Meinung abgeben. :-)_


----------



## amnie (31. Juli 2012)

auch irgendwie sehr nichtsagend ;D


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

_Was möchtest du denn hören? :-)_


----------



## darksilver1 (31. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was möchtest du denn hören? :-)_



Na wo es harkt. Ich könnte ja verstehen wenn jemand im Tutorial mit den Kopf schüttelt oder sich fragt wieso der char editor im Jahre 2012 so wenig Optionen hat. 

Aber wirklich wie kann man Kingsmouth nicht lieben.


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

_Es hakt nirgendwo..gibt keinen besonderen Grund - mir gefällt es einfach nicht..das ist alles - wenn ich mich einlogge, lauf ich kurz rum und logg mich wieder aus - so war das auch bei der GW2-Beta..daher lohnt sich das einfach nicht für mich.

Wie ich sagte..wenn es euch allen Spaß macht..ist doch super! Nur mir halt nicht :-)_


----------



## amnie (31. Juli 2012)

na das is aber doch schonma ne aussage. die hilft zwar jetzt jemandem nicht weiter, der sich überlegt es zu kaufen, aber eben doch deutlicher als 'gefällt mir nicht', denn das kann ja wer weiß für gründe haben. (es gibt ja auch genug flitzpiepen die sich über dinge in spielen aufregen die schon nen jahr vor release feststanden, zb ;D)


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

_Hab hier jedes bezahlbare MMO im Schrank liegen (WAR,HdRO,WoW,AoC,Aion,usw..) - ich bin wohl nichtmehr der MMO-Typ..TSW und GW2 sind die aktuellen "guten" - beide sagen mir nicht zu..

Ich sollte wohl bei BF3 bleiben.. _


----------



## darksilver1 (31. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hab hier jedes bezahlbare MMO im Schrank liegen (WAR,HdRO,WoW,AoC,Aion,usw..) - ich bin wohl nichtmehr der MMO-Typ..TSW und GW2 sind die aktuellen "guten" - beide sagen mir nicht zu..
> 
> Ich sollte wohl bei BF3 bleiben.. _



Wenns um pvp geht würde ich den auch bedenkenlos zustimmen. Ich habe mit den Battlefield games auch mehr Zeit verpulvert als mit MMOs. 

Schade das TSW nicht dein Geschmack trifft. Ich finde das Ambiente in einen MMO recht erfrischend. Für mich persönlich ist das game besser als SWTOR oder Rift bei release waren aber mehr als 2-3 Monate sehe ich mich auch nicht zocken...........


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2012)

also die patch server sind mal ein witz ^^

99 kb/s bei einer 50er vdsl leitung


----------



## Derulu (31. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also die patch server sind mal ein witz ^^
> 
> 99 kb/s bei einer 50er vdsl leitung



Wie bei jedem Patch (und beim Erstdownload)...wenn das Ding zu langsam ist, Launcher beenden und neu starten. Es liegt nicht an den Servern sondern an den "Wegen" übr die du dort hin geleitet wirst- 1. verbunden bleiben diese Knoten...mit neuen Start, wirst du neu verbunden

Bevor ich das wusste, hab ich die erste Open Beta Wochenende Version mit 10-76 kb/s gelade...als er bei der EA Version auch so anfing, neu gestartet, 500 - 700 kb/sek (schneller gehts bei mir nicht wirklich)


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Habs mir jetzt auch mal besorgt - leider gefällt es mir garnicht, würde meinen Account am liebsten wieder verkaufen - aber naja..wohl das nächste Spiel was im Schrank "dahingammelt".
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen - mir gefällt es nicht, wenn euch das gefällt, ist das super - mir sagt's halt einfach nicht zu - sollte kein Flame werden - wollte nur meine Meinung abgeben. :-)_



Das ist schade, da hab ich dir den Mund so wässrig gemacht und nun gefällt es dir nicht. Aber ich hatte ja gesagt das man sich das einfach mal ansehen muss um zu entscheiden. 

Wenn wir eh gerade dabei sind, was uns an TSW nicht gefällt, kann ich ja auch mal ein paar Negativpunkte aufzählen. 

Als erstes mal das Talentsystem. Grundsätzlich gut, aber der Einstieg ist mangels Einführung in das Skillrad recht zäh. Schön das mir in der U-Bahn das Kämpfen gezeigt wird, nur wie ich an die Talente zum Kämpfen kommen verrät mal wieder keiner. Ungeschickt finde ich auch die Fertigdecks, sie irritieren gerade am Anfang wo man nach einem Anhaltspunkt sucht wie man nun die ersten Punkte verteilen soll.

Dann wäre da noch das Kampfsystem. Ja, es ist dynamisch wenn man sich nur auf das Bewegen in den Kämpfen versteift. Aber genauso statisch ist es auch. Ich weiß nicht, es wirkt alles irgendwie träge, und wenn es nicht träge wirkt, wirkt es holprig. Die begrenzte Anzahl der aktiven und passiven Skills finde ich gut, mich stört aber die Tatsache das man teilweise mit vier, fünf oder mehr Builds rumhantieren muss. Ich habe im Moment, Anfang Blue Mountain, schon vier. Singletarget-DD, Multitarget-DD, Wischi-Waschi-DD (zum Questen, sowohl Einzel- als auch Flächenschaden mit passiven Heilskills; slow but deadly) und zu guter Letzt ein Kite-Build. Finde ich jetzt nicht so toll wenn die Hälfte der Spielzeit dafür draufgeht sich aus (noch) begrenzten Mitteln brauchbare Decks zusammen zu wurschteln. Geht später sicher einfacher wenn man mehr KP hat als man ausgeben kann, aber eben dieser Umstand macht den Start in TSW unnötigerweise zäher als er sein müsste. (Hab jetzt auch wieder teilweise das Talentsystem angeschnitten, tut mir leid! ^^) Das einzig dynamische am Kampfsystem neben dem Weggelaufe ist die Tatsache das man sein Build je nach Gegner anpassen muss. Nicht kann, muss. Wer meint nicht zu müssen wird wohl nach Blue Mountain arge Probleme bekommen.

Jetzt gäbe es noch so Kleinigkeiten die mich bewegen, wie Wetterwechsel, aber das ist mir hier nicht wichtig genug. Viel störender empfinde ich das UI. Ich mag zwar das spartanische Design, aber warum kann ich die Elemente nicht von vornherein verschieben? Klasse, der Chat ist bewegbar, dumm nur wenn er an der neuen Stelle komplett vom der Gruppenanzeige verdeckt wird. Schieb ich den Chat in die Ecke unten links, verdeckt der Chat meine Anzeige. Schiebe ich ihn da etwas höher verdeckt die Defensivzielanzeige wieder das Chatfenster. Also damit komme ich echt noch nicht klar. Und was ist? Ich muss wieder auf Interfaceaddons zurückgreifen, für eine Funktion, die eigentlich schon von Anfang an hätte dabei sein können.

Der Launcher verwirrt mich auch. Bei jedem Starten werden irgendwelche Hashes importiert und Daten runtergeladen. Jedes Mal. Verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber ist wohl der Engine geschuldet.


Letztendlich muss ich sagen, dass mir TSW sehr gut gefällt. Das waren ja eben nur die drei größten Kritikpunkte meinerseits. Trotzdem werde ich mein Abonnement nicht verlängern. Aber ich werde definitiv in drei Monaten oder so wieder vorbei schauen.


----------



## painschkes (31. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Das ist schade, da hab ich dir den Mund so wässrig gemacht und nun gefällt es dir nicht.



_Ach..wurscht. 

Was mich nur jedes mal ärgert..jetzt liegt der Account hier rum und ich hätte die 30€ in was anderes investieren können..aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.. ;-)_


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ach..wurscht.
> 
> Was mich nur jedes mal ärgert..jetzt liegt der Account hier rum und ich hätte die 30€ in was anderes investieren können..aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer.. ;-)_



Das kenne ich, geht mit mit Tera auch nicht anders. Nur habe ich da damals sogar noch ein 3 Monats Abo gekauft vor lauter "whoa, neu!". ._.


----------



## Paldano (31. Juli 2012)

Also mit den Builds muss ich dir klar widersprechen. Mit einem Build in dem du drei Healskills hast kannst alles bis auf später die schweren questen (sind auch gruppenquesten) durch questen. Ich habe nur Decks für heal, tank und eins für inis. Rest ist nur spielerrei also wechsel muss man nicht permanent nur muss man heal skills drin haben und davon genug. Ohne kannst spätestens ab Trans eh gar nix mehr machen.

Mehr KP haben als ausgeben hab ich bislang nie erlebt, also mit allen questen durch hab ich gerade um 55% der talente und es gibt komischerweise immer nen skill der dann doch irgendwie noch besser für dps ist.


----------



## amnie (31. Juli 2012)

Paldano schrieb:


> Also mit den Builds muss ich dir klar widersprechen. Mit einem Build in dem du drei Healskills hast kannst alles bis auf später die schweren questen (sind auch gruppenquesten) durch questen. Ich habe nur Decks für heal, tank und eins für inis. Rest ist nur spielerrei also wechsel muss man nicht permanent nur muss man heal skills drin haben und davon genug. Ohne kannst spätestens ab Trans eh gar nix mehr machen.
> 
> Mehr KP haben als ausgeben hab ich bislang nie erlebt, also mit allen questen durch hab ich gerade um 55% der talente und es gibt komischerweise immer nen skill der dann doch irgendwie noch besser für dps ist.




darf ich mal fragen, was für builds das sein sollen? du hast doch null von den decks wenn du auf solomon islands bist, die skills sind doch alle in den äußeren ringen. als ich das erste mal inferno geheilt habe hatte ich noch .keinen. von den skills aus den äußeren heilringen und keine ahnung, dass das vll besser gewesen wäre (wobei man dazusagen muss dass das mönchs-deck auch die skills in den äußeren ringen bis auf 1-2 recht weit hinten hat, also alles so 20+ punkte, wo soll man die zu dem zeitpunkt bitte herhaben?)

die decks waren mal schon fürs 'endgame' gedacht, das merkt man auch. nur sind die skills geändert worden, die decks aber nicht...


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2012)

saji dann musste die signatur aktualisieren


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> saji dann musste die signatur aktualisieren



Jawoll Herr Feldwebel!


----------



## Minatrix (1. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Viel störender empfinde ich das UI. Ich mag zwar das spartanische Design, aber warum kann ich die Elemente nicht von vornherein verschieben? Klasse, der Chat ist bewegbar, dumm nur wenn er an der neuen Stelle komplett vom der Gruppenanzeige verdeckt wird. Schieb ich den Chat in die Ecke unten links, verdeckt der Chat meine Anzeige. Schiebe ich ihn da etwas höher verdeckt die Defensivzielanzeige wieder das Chatfenster. Also damit komme ich echt noch nicht klar. Und was ist? Ich muss wieder auf Interfaceaddons zurückgreifen, für eine Funktion, die eigentlich schon von Anfang an hätte dabei sein können.



Als kleiner Tip  Ist nicht böse gemeint ehrlich!

Man kann das UI skalieren, die Minimap meine ich ausstellen zu können, den Chat kann man auf "immer im Hintergrund" und "durchklicken" setzen (dann verdeckt er nix und du öffnest nicht ausversehen das Chatfenster beim druff klicke) und auch die Tranzparenz ändern, mit einem kleinen UI Mod kann man das Gruppenfenster verschieben. (Ja eigentlich ist Mod blöd und eigentlich will mans direkt im Spiel haben, allerdings ist es ja nicht wie bei WoW wo man mit jedem Patch das Addon aktualisieren muss, also einmal drauf und gut.)
Auf die Art kann man schon eine Menge machen, man muss die Funktionen wirklich suchen und damit rumspielen, das einzige was mir wirklich auf den Nerv geht ist das ich mein Def. Ziel nicht verschieben kann... -.-

LG Mina


----------



## amnie (1. August 2012)

also ich hab ne mod mit der ich mein defensives ziel verschieben kann 
(wird wahrscheinlich die gleiche mod sein die du hast, nur die neuere version ;D)


----------



## Saji (1. August 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Als kleiner Tip  Ist nicht böse gemeint ehrlich!
> 
> Man kann das UI skalieren, die Minimap meine ich ausstellen zu können, den Chat kann man auf "immer im Hintergrund" und "durchklicken" setzen (dann verdeckt er nix und du öffnest nicht ausversehen das Chatfenster beim druff klicke) und auch die Tranzparenz ändern, mit einem kleinen UI Mod kann man das Gruppenfenster verschieben. (Ja eigentlich ist Mod blöd und eigentlich will mans direkt im Spiel haben, allerdings ist es ja nicht wie bei WoW wo man mit jedem Patch das Addon aktualisieren muss, also einmal drauf und gut.)
> Auf die Art kann man schon eine Menge machen, man muss die Funktionen wirklich suchen und damit rumspielen, das einzige was mir wirklich auf den Nerv geht ist das ich mein Def. Ziel nicht verschieben kann... -.-
> ...



UI hab ich skaliert und dadurch entsteht ja das Problem. Ich spiele auf meinem 26 Zoll Fernseher und sitze deswegen etwas weiter weg als bei einem normalen Monitor. Deswegen musste ich das UI für angenehmes Spielen vergrößern. Auch schade finde ich das man bei der Schrift im Chat nur drei Größen hat (groß ist fast noch etwas zu klein) und die Schrift in Quests nicht mit dem UI mitskaliert. Bei 1920x1080 auf einem 26 Zoll Gerät bei ca. 1,5m Metern Abstand muss ich mich, wenn ich im Questtext doch mal was nachlesen muss, fast immer nach vorn beugen. Klar, gibt sicher Mods für das alles, aber bei dem UI in TSW muss ich leider sagen das da jemand zu Anfang gut mitgedacht und dann wohl wegen Unlust mittendrin aufgehört hat.  Schöner Ansatz, miserabler Abschluss.

Ein paar Tage habe ich ja noch in TSW. Mal die Mods durchsuchen und schauen ob sich was machen lässt.


----------



## darksilver1 (1. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> UI hab ich skaliert und dadurch entsteht ja das Problem. Ich spiele auf meinem 26 Zoll Fernseher und sitze deswegen etwas weiter weg als bei einem normalen Monitor. Deswegen musste ich das UI für angenehmes Spielen vergrößern. Auch schade finde ich das man bei der Schrift im Chat nur drei Größen hat (groß ist fast noch etwas zu klein) und die Schrift in Quests nicht mit dem UI mitskaliert. Bei 1920x1080 auf einem 26 Zoll Gerät bei ca. 1,5m Metern Abstand muss ich mich, wenn ich im Questtext doch mal was nachlesen muss, fast immer nach vorn beugen. Klar, gibt sicher Mods für das alles, aber bei dem UI in TSW muss ich leider sagen das da jemand zu Anfang gut mitgedacht und dann wohl wegen Unlust mittendrin aufgehört hat.  Schöner Ansatz, miserabler Abschluss.
> 
> Ein paar Tage habe ich ja noch in TSW. Mal die Mods durchsuchen und schauen ob sich was machen lässt.



Die UI verhält sich in der Tat etwas seltsam. Was den quest text angeht, die Fenster kann man vergrößern indem auf seinen char weiter rein zoomt. Aus welchen gründen auch immer sind ua. auch die Fenster für Items die man trägt mit der Zoom Funktion verbunden. Was mich immer freut, weil ich max. rauszoome wenn ich spiele und wenn ich was umlegen will, max. reinzoomen muss.


----------



## Derulu (1. August 2012)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Die UI verhält sich in der Tat etwas seltsam. Was den quest text angeht, die Fenster kann man vergrößern indem auf seinen char weiter rein zoomt. Aus welchen gründen auch immer sind ua. auch die Fenster für Items die man trägt mit der Zoom Funktion verbunden. Was mich immer freut, weil ich max. rauszoome wenn ich spiele und wenn ich was umlegen will, max. reinzoomen muss.



Die UI soll ein Augmentent Reality Programm auf einem Smartphone darstellen (oben rechts ist sogar eine Empfangsanzeige) - bei dem wird, je nachdem wie nah man dran ist, bzw. welche Zoomstufe man hat, sind die Dinge größer oder kleiner  Wir betrachten die Welt durch das Display eines Smartphones (drum kriegen wir ja auch SMS bei Abschluss oder werden von unseren Bossen angerufen)


----------



## Paldano (1. August 2012)

Ich rede nicht von Decks, weil die kaum was taugen sondern meinen build. Da habe ich den mix skill heal drin und zwei hots. Ja die sind aussen und ja in den ersten drei zonen hast davon vielleicht einen heal. Ich hab aber geschrieben in trans kannst du es ohne heals vergessen und ab ägypten wirds auch nicht leicht.


----------



## amnie (1. August 2012)

Paldano schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Decks, weil die kaum was taugen sondern meinen build. Da habe ich den mix skill heal drin und zwei hots. Ja die sind aussen und ja in den ersten drei zonen hast davon vielleicht einen heal. Ich hab aber geschrieben in trans kannst du es ohne heals vergessen und ab ägypten wirds auch nicht leicht.



na aber darauf haste doch selbst einfluss dann. da versteh ich irgendwie das problem dann nicht. 

aber ich bin halt eh der meinung spätestens ab egypten ist es eigentlich auch garnicht vorgesehen allein zu questen. ich mach das zwar (und wenn dann voll dps geskillt) aber auch nur weil ich eh schon fast alles q10 aus den elites hab (kaum ist man in egypten bzw kann ankh machen geht das aufmotzen irgendwie recht leicht. nur den drecks gatekeeper werd ich wohl noch nen paar tage stehen lassen ;D)


----------



## Sethek (1. August 2012)

Ich hab das Spiel leicht unterlevelt mit nem Chaos/Hammer-Tank "durchgespielt".
Mein selfheal war "turn the tables" und sonst nix.
Ging - was Transsylvanien so garstig macht ist mMn die Präsenz einiger fieser mobs, für die man am besten mit bestimmten debuffs ausgerüstet ist. Die Geister am Friedhof im shadowy forest z.B. sind, grade mit nem Deck, das physischen und magischen Schaden mischt, echt hartes Brot ohne weaken. 
Die meisten mobs/quests gehen in grünem QL8/9-Krams wunderbar.


----------



## Irinii (2. August 2012)

Paldano schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Decks, weil die kaum was taugen sondern meinen build. Da habe ich den mix skill heal drin und zwei hots. Ja die sind aussen und ja in den ersten drei zonen hast davon vielleicht einen heal. Ich hab aber geschrieben in trans kannst du es ohne heals vergessen und ab ägypten wirds auch nicht leicht.



Ich spiele ein Pistolen/Blut Deck derzeit in Transsilvanien mit 2 Tank Items aber ohne Heal. Ich wüsste nicht warum hier irgendetwas "unmöglich" oder "zum vergessen" sein sollte. Es ist fordernd, ja. Aber das ist eine Wohltat nach den ganzen "Zusammenziehen und Bomben" MMOs die sich in letzter Zeit getummelt haben. 

Allerdings scheinen viele Spieler (ich beziehe mich auf andere Foren, nicht explizit auf das hier, oder etwa dich persönlich) diese Schwierigkeiten nicht mehr gerne anzunehmen, weil dadurch das schnelle durchflitzen bis zum Ende samt nebenbei fernsehen nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Sethek (2. August 2012)

Irinii schrieb:


> Ich spiele ein Pistolen/Blut Deck derzeit in Transsilvanien mit 2 Tank Items aber ohne Heal. Ich wüsste nicht warum hier irgendetwas "unmöglich" oder "zum vergessen" sein sollte. Es ist fordernd, ja. Aber das ist eine Wohltat nach den ganzen "Zusammenziehen und Bomben" MMOs die sich in letzter Zeit getummelt haben.
> 
> Allerdings scheinen viele Spieler (ich beziehe mich auf andere Foren, nicht explizit auf das hier, oder etwa dich persönlich) diese Schwierigkeiten nicht mehr gerne anzunehmen, weil dadurch das schnelle durchflitzen bis zum Ende samt nebenbei fernsehen nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich hab selber versucht, eine Sammlung an Decks für Einsteiger zu bauen - bei Deck 13 hatte ich noch keines, bei dem ich nicht beliebig eine Waffe hätte austauschen können und trotzdem ein gut spielbares Deck erhalten hätte.

Man kommt durch das Spiel mit wirklich so ziemlich allem. 
Der Hauptnachteil von Funcom-Decks ist der, dass sie oft ziemlich speziell sind, also vollkommene Ausrichtung auf Einzelziel oder AE zB - und wenn ich mit nem Deck, das keine Selbstheilung hat, auf affliction (Schaden über Zeit) setzt und ausschließlich auf AE-Fähigkeiten basiert (nur so als Beispiel) spiele, dann rödle ich ganz gut über Mobgruppen drüber, bin aber gegen einzelne Ziele maximal benachteiligt.
Es geht trotzdem wenn man mal weiß wie - und das ist der springede Punkt. Ganz egal welche Waffenkombination, es geht mit allen kinderleicht, wenn man mal weiß, wie. Das erfordert aber, dass man einfach durch tatsächliches Spielen übt - irgendwann ist man entweder gefrustet oder hat den Bogen raus. 

Wers anzweifelt: Biddeschön, ich spiel nen char mit nur 2 Waffen (werde aber vorbehaltlich Punkte in einen der Mischbäume versenken  ) die ich mir vorschreiben lasse und rödel die Solomon-Island-Kampagne solo in 12 Stunden durch ohne mir Geld oder Talismane zu schicken - nicht weil ich toll bin, sondern weil das Spiel nichtmehr allzu schwer ist, wenn man sich mal drauf eingelassen hat und vieles, was zunächst ungewohnt war, verinnerlicht und automatisiert hat.Das impliziert übrigens auch, dass ich nicht nach Kingsmouth zurückgehen werde, um da weitere AP zu erquesten - gell, Kamsi?


----------



## Irinii (2. August 2012)

In so vielen Köpfen ist immer noch dieses starre Denken drinnen, dass ich mir einfach einen beliebigen Single-DD Skill plus Finisher in die Leiste ziehe und durch mein Gear werd ich schon Schaden machen. Ich weiß, dass solche Denkweisen noch da sind, weil ichs in meiner Gilde oft genug gesehen/gehört habe. Ich fragte dann oft, was denn das eigentliche Ziel mit diesem Deck sei. Als Antwort kam dann: "Öhh, naja Dämätsch halt!"

Da wird irgendetwas zusammengebaut ohne auch nur eine Grundausrichtung anzustreben (will ich: Max-Single-DD, AOE-DD, Quest-DD mit ein bisschen Überlebensfähigkeiten, DD-Heal Hybrid zum Questen bei Elite Mobs) 
Viele erkennen nicht, dass die Fähigkeiten selbst eigentlich immer wenig Schaden verursachen, aber durch die passiven Slots und die Synergien untereinander (Focus, Chain, Strike, bzw. Affliction, Weaken, Impair, etc...) erst wirklich den Schaden in die Höhe katapultieren.

Dann kommen so Dinge raus, wie ein Deck, welches einen Focus Builder benutzt, einen Chain Finisher, der vielleicht noch auf viele Crits aufbauen kann, aber das Gear widerum nur aus Penetration besteht. Einen Elite Skill dazugeschmissen, der einen Mob afflicted, aber kein einziger Skill dabei, der diese Affliction auch ausnützt. Von Purge oder Cleanse hören die Leute sowieso zum ersten Mal, wenn sie mit 200km/h gegen den Gatekeeper gerast sind, und das zum 50.Mal hintereinander. Dann wird erstmal geflamed, dass der verbuggt ist, weil der einen immer mit einem Schlag umhaut.

Nachgedacht wird oftmals kaum drüber, warum man denn rein logisch gar keinen Schaden machen kann mit solchen Builds. Und dann ist natürlich erstmal das Spiel schuld daran, weils ja sooo schwer ist.

DDs die mit 1900HP herumquesten aber sich weigern, ein oder 2 Health Talismans anzuziehen, weil man ja ein purer DD ist. Und dann ist wieder das Spiel schuld, welches so dreist ist und einem die Freiheit lässt, selbst als DD, Tank und Heal seine Skills und Ausrüstung komplett frei zu gestalten, wie man es sich nur erdenken kann. 
Lieber wäre es den Leuten es gäbe wieder 1 fixes Ausrüstungsset pro Klasse, welches man tragen muss, da man sonst eh keinen Schaden macht (Hallo SWTOR!) und man vielleicht gerademal ein paar kleine Skills/Glyphen verändern kann, aber ansonsten stur dem Einheitsprinzip unterliegt (Hallo WoW MOP!)

Da kommt echt mal wieder ein MMO, dass ein bisschen Freiheit (mir persönlich ist es immer noch zu wenig Freiheit!) diesbezüglich gibt, und Leute machen sich nicht die Mühe in dieses System einzutauchen und fordern lieber in Foren irgendwelche Vereinheitlichungen und Vereinfachungen.


Sry für das viele Denglish, ich spiel den englischen Client


----------



## Minatrix (5. August 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> also ich hab ne mod mit der ich mein defensives ziel verschieben kann
> (wird wahrscheinlich die gleiche mod sein die du hast, nur die neuere version ;D)



sorry länger nicht reingeguckt... *rotwerd*

Weißt du zufällig welches du hast und ob das auch mit dem deutschen client funktioniert? Weil das wäre eine echte Erleichterung...

LG Mina

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, ist wirklich die selbe Mod, nur wurde sie aktualisiert EINEN Tag nachdem ich sie runtergeladen hatte...  *freu* Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## amnie (5. August 2012)

hehehehe kein problem


----------



## Xelyna1990 (12. August 2012)

Mir gefällt es, allerdings verbringe ich nicht viel zeit im spiel drin, ebenfalls nicht in vergleich zu anderen MMO`s, nach etwa 2 stunden hab ich meist genug. Ich finde das Kampfsystem bis jetzt einfach...nicht schön, es macht mir nicht viel spaß, ich weiß auch nicht warum, andere fühlen sich einfach besser an, villeicht liegt es aber noch an meinen skills, ich krieg langsam ein par Fähigkeiten die das ganze kämpfen etwas spaßiger gestallten.

Die Quest, sind aber einfach super, Besonders die investigativ quest finde ich einfach toll, das werde ich in Guild wars vermissen.

Die Welt finde ich an sich auch ganz nett, ich würde mir etwas mehr Offeneres, Größeres Wünschen, aber so wie sie ist ist es auch ok, ich hab nur das gefühl das mich jede Quest einfach ständig an den selben ort schickt und ich nur noch Back Tracking betreibe.

Was mir fehlt ist ein Doungen Browser, Ich hab einfach keine lust mich so weit mit dem Spiel zu befassen um wissen zu müssen:

1. Welche instanzen gibt es
2. Für welche Bin ich von der Ausrüstung bereit
3. Wo Finde ich sie

Allerdings ist es ok das es keinen gibt, ich verzichte dann vorerst einfach auf instanzen, im grunde überbrückt das spiel ja nur die zeit bis zum Guild wars 2 Release und dazu sind die Quest allein schon genug Content der auch wirklich spaß macht.

Was mich aber nervt sind die Dialoge vor jeder Quest.... Sie Mögen gut sein, aber ich schalte tatsächlich irgendwann miten im Monolog grundsätlich geistig ab... Ich hab das gefühl die Menschen führen mit sich selber eine Grundsatz Diskusion aus den ich alle Relevanten Infos raus finden soll...ist einfach nicht mein ding, sie sind mir zu lang, und es wird zu viel drum herum geredet, villeicht bin ich da aber auch noch von Swtor einfach genervt, irgendwann konnte ich das Ewige gelaber nicht mehr hören und es fällt mir bei Spielen allgemein schwer mir "Story" in langer Form anzutun, ich hab hier noch ein Dragon Quest und ein Final Fantasy für den DS liegen und fang es nicht an weil ich ganz genau weiß wenn ich es mache werde ich erst mal 10 Minuten voll Gelabert...will ich im moment einfach nicht, kann also hier ganz klar an mir Liegen.

Ganz Großer Pluspunkt für mich ist aber das Setting und die Atmosphäre (was noch alles besser wäre wenn der Charakter editor nicht so grottig wäre)  Die Grafik ist an sich echt toll, und es ist alles Düster, wenn ich mit meiner Xelyna mit ihren Fetten Sturm Gewehr und ihrer Soldaten Bomberjacke durch die Stadt laufe und die Zombies schnetzel dann hat das einfach ein Ganz anderes Feeling als das X´te Fantasy MMO wo ich mit einer Elfe mit einem BOgen irgendwelche Orcs Metzel.... Auch hab ich das gefühl hier nicht ständig mit Waffen zugeschüttet zu werden, ich hab mir jetzt für 40 Marken ein Sturm gewehr gekauft, es sieht toll aus, es macht toll wums´ Super teil, ich hab mich richtig über die Waffe gefreut.

Pvp hab ich nur kurz Probiert...ich bin rein gekommen, wurde abgeschnetzelt, und obwohl ich mit auf einen gegner drauf geschlagen hab der dann gestorben ist, wurde ich nicht belohnt, ich hab also das gefühl ich muss ihn alleine schaffen oder wenigens 1hiten, da hat mir schon die lust genommen weiter pvp zu betreiben und ich bin wieder raus.

Alles in allen ist The Secred world, grad für mich als Pve Begeistete Questerin ein Tolles Spiel, und ich glaube, wenn ich nicht so auf Guild wars 2 Fixiert wäre und mich unglaublich drauf freuen würde, und wüsste, spätestens dann ist The Secred world erst mal für mich Geschichte, würde ich es nicht nur noch mehr Spielen, sondern auch intensiver und mich damit beschäftigen, es ist einfach mal was anderes, und die Investigativ quest sind einfach super, obwohl ich es jetzt schon sehr nervig finde das man dazu im internet so viel findet und man neben dem was man Googelt immer gleich auch Ziggs Lösung seiten finden...das klaut mir etwas die Atmosphäre, allein das ich im Spiel raus googel und dafür seiten finden die mir immer wieder ins gesicht schlagen " Du Spielst grad ein Spiel wozu es überall die lösung gibt" Ich bin also erst mal mehr damit beschäftigt die seite zu finden die zum Recherchieren gedacht ist, als nur zu Recherchieren, dafür kann aber weder das Spiel, noch der Entwickler was, und es gibt auch genug Quest die auch so den Kopf ansträngen ohne das man den browser Nutzt, Bestes beispiel dafür ist die Quest bei der Oma mit der Schrotflinte.

Alles in allen kriegs von mir den Daumen hoch^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Das einzige was mich ein wenig nervt ist die ganze Zeit alleine rumzurennen, da ich niemanden im Freundeskreis dazu belabern konnte da mal reinzuschnuppern. Also wenn jemand Lust hat bin auf Kobold im 3. Gebiet.
Charname: Uterus 


Also ich zocke jetzt seit Donnerstag. Muss sagen ich bin bis jetzt echt absolut überzeugt.
Die Quests sind sehr abwechslungsreich und es kommt 0 langeweile auf. Es ist teilweise auch angenehm fordernd. Hab langsam auch alles gecheckt.

Nur mit dem Crafting hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, was ich genau mit diesen Runen machen soll ist mir auch schleierhaft, hab mich aber auch noch nicht damit befasst...

Das mit den Quest-Sequenzen sehe ich ähnlich.

Am Anfang war das noch ganz cool, aber mittlerweile werden die NPC´s und ihr Gelaber irgendwie immer schräger. Hab mich schon gefragt ob das einfach schlecht übersetzt ist, oder ob die manchmal tatsächlich ein wenig behindert sind... 
Naja bis jetzt hab ich mir eigentlich alles angeguckt, aber ich fange schon langsam an das Zeug einfach zu skippen...

5er-Ini hab ich erst eine gemacht (Inferno/ 2. Gebiet), die hat mir irgendwie nich so gefallen, aber mag sein das es jetzt speziell an der lag, da erlaube ich mir noch kein Urteil... Generell herrscht wieder Tank & Heal Mangel wenn ich mir so den Chat angucke, die klassischen Rollenverteilungen gibt es scheinbar doch...

Also mein Gesamteindruck ist bisher durchaus positiv, ich habe jetzt noch nichts gefunden was mich großartig stört. Ein wenig mehr Abwechslung in der Umgebung wünsche ich mir langsam, aber komme jetzt gerade erst in das 3. Gebiet und kann danach erst den "Kontinent" verlassen, also will ich da mal nicht meckern...
Das Skillsystem fand ich anfangs recht verwirrend, mittlerweile frage mich mich allerdings wieso ^^ Ist halt mal kein WoW-Klon, man musste sich damit doch tatsächlich auseinander setzen 

Die Atmosphäre und die Musik find ich auch klasse...
Ist auf jeden Fall furchtbar erfrischend mal keine Elfen, Zwerge, Kobolde, Feen, Einhörner, whatever rumrennen zu sehen...


----------



## darksilver1 (12. August 2012)

Also man muss nicht die Zonen die Reihe nach machen. Es gibt zwar diese große Hauptstory aber die kann man auch später weiter machen. Einige sind von Savage Coast dann auch gleich nach Ägypten weiter (Zugang einfach über das Argartha System) weil die 3. Zone doch etwas schwer war.

Rückblickend, rein von der Stimmung könnte man dies auch gut machen. Gibt paar coole Geschichten dort.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzVRMculJq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anschließend kann man dann eine Zone zurück und macht dann dort weiter und geht dann wenn man dort fertig ist in die 2. Zone nach Ägypten.....


Anonsten gibts hier auch die trinity, vielleicht abgesehen von Polaris Dungeon in Kingsmouth wenn man das erste mal die mit ql2/3 items macht. Man kann zwar auch einige
Sachen gut ohne Tank und Healer hinbekommen aber ich würde das später nicht empfehlen, es reicht schon wenn ab und an welche so fehlen weil sie im Feuer stehen bleiben.


----------



## Minatrix (13. August 2012)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> (...)die Investigativ quest sind einfach super, obwohl ich es jetzt schon sehr nervig finde das man dazu im internet so viel findet und man neben dem was man Googelt immer gleich auch Ziggs Lösung seiten finden...das klaut mir etwas die Atmosphäre, allein das ich im Spiel raus googel und dafür seiten finden die mir immer wieder ins gesicht schlagen " Du Spielst grad ein Spiel wozu es überall die lösung gibt" Ich bin also erst mal mehr damit beschäftigt die seite zu finden die zum Recherchieren gedacht ist, als nur zu Recherchieren, dafür kann aber weder das Spiel, noch der Entwickler was, und es gibt auch genug Quest die auch so den Kopf ansträngen ohne das man den browser Nutzt, Bestes beispiel dafür ist die Quest bei der Oma mit der Schrotflinte.



Als kleiner Tip  Beim Suchen immer "-TSW" angeben oder sogar "-QuestnameXY" dann blendet man automatisch die meisten Spoiler aus.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. August 2012)

Zum Thema Dungeonfinder:

Es gibt nen Addon, welches als DF dient. Ich selbst hab das zwar nicht, aber ein Kollege benutzt es ab und zu, wenn mal wieder unser NM-Heiler abwesend ist.


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Also man muss nicht die Zonen die Reihe nach machen. Es gibt zwar diese große Hauptstory aber die kann man auch später weiter machen. Einige sind von Savage Coast dann auch gleich nach Ägypten weiter (Zugang einfach über das Argartha System) weil die 3. Zone doch etwas schwer war.



Ah ok das wusste ich nicht, bin gerade aufm weg... BM ist mir irgendwie ein bissel zu voll und verwinkelt, ich will auch mal ein anderes Setting...
Komme später wieder. Also wenn ich BM jetzt durchgequestet hätte, dann bräuchte ich "Die verbrannte Wüste" gar nich machen oder wie?


----------



## Derulu (13. August 2012)

Es fehlt dann halt die Story, warum man nach XYZ und was man dort machen soll....ohne den Hauptstorystrang ist es halt nur Questgriding (auf hohem Niveau), ohne sich aber für den Hintergrund zu konzentrieren


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Joa das is schon klar, aber ich hab in den anderen Gebieten generell auch erstmal alle Side-Quest gemacht bevor ich dann mit der Main-Story weiter gemacht hab. Aber ich merke ja das die sich wie ein roter Faden durch das Gebiet zieht. Hätte ich mal vorher drauf geachtet hätte ich mich auf Savage Island nich so schwer getan. Hab dann nämlich nach den Quests am Anfang mit denen oben links weiter gemacht und bin erst ganz am Ende zur Akademie, wo dann alles natürlich recht einfach war. Oben die waren noch voll der Kampf gewesen 
Naja hinterher is man beanntlich immer schlauer 

Gefällt mir da auch sehr gut in der Wüste. Ich werde da noch ein paar Quests machen und dann doch erstmal zurück nach BM gehen denke ich, ich mag keine halben Sachen...


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

So muss nochmal was zu den Instanzen sagen.

Kannte bisher nur Inferno, Polaris hatte ich übersprungen. Aber hab jetzt mal Finsternis gemacht und muss sagen ich hab mich da echt geirrt...

Also ich kannte keine der Inis und hatte bei beiden mal keine Probleme, nach den ganzen Jahren hat man da ja so nen Instinkt was Bossmechaniken und sowas angeht. Ich fand gerade Finsternis eben aber wirklich riiichtig richtig gut. Schön abwechslungsreich, dass Setting war in Ordnung... (Inferno war mir wohl doch zu FL  )...

Werd mir wohl bald Ankh angucken wenn ich BM zu Ende gequestet habe...

Aber um nochmal ein Fazit zu ziehen: Sieht ganz so aus als würde ich mich durchaus intensiver und länger mit TSW auseinandersetzen als bisher erwartet 



Edit:

Achso und die Bosskämpfe kommen mir irgendwie ungewohnt lang vor... Also richtig lang teilweise...

Beim Endboss von Finsternis haben wir gefühlt so ne Viertelstunde gebraucht und generell bei allen Bossen bisher muss cih sagen das ich die Kämpfe ganz schön lang finde, was ich aber durchaus positiv finde...
Frag mich halt ob das daran liegt das meine Gruppen bisher einfach so unterirdisch wenig DMG gemacht haben, oder das so gewollt is ^^

naja wenigstens kann der Heal nich oom gehen


----------



## MrGimbel (14. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So muss nochmal was zu den Instanzen sagen.
> 
> Kannte bisher nur Inferno, Polaris hatte ich übersprungen. Aber hab jetzt mal Finsternis gemacht und muss sagen ich hab mich da echt geirrt...
> 
> ...



Ankh ist ne coole Ini (Dr Klein^^), meine Lieblingsini ist aber Ewige Hölle, das Design ( Die Ruinen des vom Krieg verwüsteten Scheols) ist einfach überragend und bietet ein paar interessante Bossmechaniken (Boss bekämpfen und Patroulien ausweichen zur gleichen Zeit)


----------



## amnie (14. August 2012)

ich mag die ganze kette rund um die hölle, also auch die seitenquests dazu und so. auch wenn ich echt nen trottel bin was das ausweichen angeht 

ansonsten... nja geht mit der länge der bosse, aber vll liegt das auch daran, dass das erste MMO, dass ich wirklich so richtig intensiv gespielt habe FFXI war (ok ok ich hab jetzt keine 8h an pandemonium warden gesessen aber relativ lang war da trotzdem alles. lach)
ich glaub aber auch, dass die einem teilweise so lang vorkommen weils halt verglichen mit dungeons in anderen spielen relativ weniger thrashmobs gibt. man haut halt fast nur auf bosse ein.

im nightmare hat das ganze übrigens nen enrager da hockt man dann keine 15min an einem kampf (dafür aber dann mitunter mal 3h da die endbosse deutlich schwerer sind als der rest. lach)


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

Ja war vorhin nochmal drin in Finsternis, also da waren wir deutlich schneller ^^ Lag also nicht an mir, sondern an der DPS meiner Mitstreiter hehe


----------



## amnie (14. August 2012)

haha. ja als ich es das erstma mal da versucht hab war ich komplett in ner gruppe mit leuten die 'normales' gear hatten (also halt zeugs aus inferno bzw aus blue mountain direkt) und keiner wusste wie die kämpfe gehen. war lustig, hat aber auch 3h gedauert. ich wunder mich bis heute,dass wir es geschafft haben. oft hat man dann ja auch so flitzpiepen die nach dem zweiten mißglückten versuch schon fluchend aufgeben weil alle (außer sie selbst) scheiße sind...


----------



## Irinii (15. August 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> haha. ja als ich es das erstma mal da versucht hab war ich komplett in ner gruppe mit leuten die 'normales' gear hatten (also halt zeugs aus inferno bzw aus blue mountain direkt) und keiner wusste wie die kämpfe gehen. war lustig, hat aber auch 3h gedauert. ich wunder mich bis heute,dass wir es geschafft haben.



Ich muss sagen diese Dungeon-Runs sind doch die Allerbesten. Wir sind mal mit QL8-9 in Hell Eternal als komplette Gruppe das erste Mal rein. Haben uns dort 3-4h durchgewiped, aber es war einfach spaßig ohne Guides oder komplett überequiped zu sein. Leider hat man eine solche "Ersterfahrung" halt immer nur einmal


----------



## ego1899 (15. August 2012)

Oh wusst ich noch gar nich was Ende des Monats kommt...

- Plastischer Chirurg
- Frisör
- Die Anlage & Ewige Hölle als Nightmare-Dungeons
- Neue Waffe (als 3. zusätzlich Skillbar): Der Raketenwerfer! xD
- Und wieder ein Haufen neuer Missionen


Nice nice nice ich bin gespannt wie lange Funcom dieses Tempo durchhält und wann erste neue Gebiete kommen...  (Ich war selber erst in 4.  )


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

bis jetzt ist es ja content der es nicht mehr zum rls geschafft hat


----------



## Kæran (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bis jetzt ist es ja content der es nicht mehr zum rls geschafft hat



Pssst!
Aber da das bei allen anderen MMOs auch gemacht wird, stört mich das kein bisschen.
Neuer Content ist neuer Content ist neuer C...


----------



## ego1899 (15. August 2012)

Ja schon klar deswegen mein ich ja das es schwer wird dieses Tempo beizubehalten... Wer weiß was sie noch alles unfertig in der Hinterhand haben ^^

Server sind übrigens wieder on, auf die Minute um 16 Uhr Funcom is da sehr genau


----------



## darksilver1 (15. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh wusst ich noch gar nich was Ende des Monats kommt...
> 
> - Plastischer Chirurg
> - Frisör
> ...



Außerdem kommen die ersten PvP Änderungen auf uns zu. Die ersten Sachen wurden heute auch auf den Test-Server eingespielt.......


----------



## amnie (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bis jetzt ist es ja content der es nicht mehr zum rls geschafft hat



nja obs wirklich content ist, der es nicht 'geschafft' hat is ja auch ne sache. ich denke ein teil davon ist auch extra erst später weil man eben was für die content-updates wollte. (davon ab weiß ich auch nicht wie die normale beta war und wieviel da jetzt genau fehlt... der eine quest vom morninglight der erst mit carter unleashed kam zb war ja kein teil von carter unleashed sondern wurde rausgenommen und etwas umgeschrieben)

na ma sehen. ich werd auf jeden fall nicht direkt zum chirurg laufen un erstma nen bissel warten obs damit probleme gibt. und dannach die wangen etwas aufspritzen lassen. wenn ich ne kappe aufhab sieht mein char aus als wäre sie magersüchtig


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

ich hoffe ja das beim tattoo oder chirug sowas möglich ist ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amnie (15. August 2012)

uiiii sieht aber gruselig aus D:

ich will lieber nen tattoo aufm arm oder so, aber ich befürchte eh dass es dann nur so komische tribal motive geben wird -.-


----------



## Minatrix (15. August 2012)

Och, dadurch das ja alle die selbe Statur haben könnte man sehr viel aufwendigere Dinge einbauen... da hat der "Einheitsbrei" doch sogar wieder Vorteile


----------



## Sethek (16. August 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Och, dadurch das ja alle die selbe Statur haben könnte man sehr viel aufwendigere Dinge einbauen... da hat der "Einheitsbrei" doch sogar wieder Vorteile



Wenn ich mir anschau, wie unglaublich viele clippingfehler es auch mit EInheitsbrei schon gab und noch gibt - ich würd meine Hoffnungen da ein wenig zurückschrauben.
Was es beim Friseur und beim facelift-August gibt, hat dulfy schon präsentiert, und zwar hier
http://dulfy.net/2012/08/15/tsw-barbershop-and-plastic-surgery-feature-in-1-2/#2


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Eindrücke vom 1. Raid



http://jolstatic.fr/...571/9/52139.jpg

http://jolstatic.fr/www/captures/571/0/52140.jpg

http://jolstatic.fr/...571/1/52141.jpg

und




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (16. August 2012)

Danke für die Bilder - aber der 2. link ist identisch mit dem ersten 

Gibts eigentlich schon neues zu dem Raid? Hab irgendwie nix gefunden ausser der nebulösen Andeutung "Ende August", die in Spielerkreisen kursiert - nur find ich bei der Inhaltsangabe des 2. Updates nix zu besagtem Raid.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

4tes quartal 2012


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Danke für die Bilder - aber der 2. link ist identisch mit dem ersten
> 
> Gibts eigentlich schon neues zu dem Raid? Hab irgendwie nix gefunden ausser der nebulösen Andeutung "Ende August", die in Spielerkreisen kursiert - nur find ich bei der Inhaltsangabe des 2. Updates nix zu besagtem Raid.



Link korrigiert  

Zum Thema "in ein paar Monaten" ("Mitschrift" eines Spieles von der Präsentation):



> As far as i can say , the first raid is comming in *october (maybe end of september)*. Orochi is implicated by one of his compagny , QBV Media.
> The raid is designed for 10 player groups , and keep the same philosophy who are actually the one in the dungeon (less trash , more Boss)
> 
> In addition , there is a new zone coming in early 2013 (probably January) who close the first act of the Storyline.
> ...



http://forums.thesec...44&postcount=47


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

> The new zone take place in Japan , Tokyo. It seems the zone is infested by the filth . New Monster , npc , quest , and dungeon come with the zone.
> This new zone is influenced by the japan mythologie and the *pop-culture*.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A67ZkAd1wmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (16. August 2012)

Aaaargh es tut weh aber man guckt es trotzdem weiter xD


Also ich hab mich gerade ein wenig in die ganz alten WoW Zeiten, oder zu Zeiten der Closed-SWTOR Beta zurückgesetzt gefühlt...

Bin in ne Gruppe reingerutsch die noch nen "guten DD" für Ankh gesucht hat. War ein wenig überequipped aber egal, ich hatte Ankh noch nicht gesehen weil ich so schnell schon in Hölle und dem nächsten Gebiet war...
Wie sich nach ner Zeit herausstellte kannte nur der Tank die Ini, die kannten sich aber irgendwie alle untereinander...

Auf jeden Fall hat beim.. 3. Boss? Naja der, der über die Brücke läuft und so... Bei dem gab es am Anfang den ein oder anderen Fail... Irgendwann hat dann die Einteilung gepasst, doch am Ende hat er uns dann immer umgehauen er hatte immer noch so 1-3k HP übrig...
Wir haben bestimmt 15 Versuche gebraucht bis wir den down hatten, aber es war wirklich ausgesprochen lustig ^^

Naja nach 2 Stunden waren wir dann glaub ich auch irgendwann durch 

Keiner flamed, keiner heult, jeder lacht irgendwo auch... Hoffentlich bleibt das auch noch ne Weile so, irgendwie hab ich sowas ja vermisst... Aber das stellt sich im Laufe der Zeit wohl in jedem MMO ein irgendwann...


----------



## amnie (17. August 2012)

nja ich hab noch hoffnung, ich war neulich auch in ner gruppe wo wir 3h am letzten boss von inferno nightmare waren. wir hams dann zwar nich geschafft, aber aufgegeben ham wir nur weil zwei dds auf ihre kiddies aufpassen mussten. sowas kann halt ma passieren 
(un ärgerlich wars eh, wir hatten den nen paar mal auf 30k runter, sind aber immer am enrager gescheitert.... schnüff)


aber es stimmt schon, der kampf mit doktor klein in ankh auf der brücke ist krank. ich habs vorn paar tagen das erste mal geschaft da mal den kompletten kampf lang zu überleben. lach.


----------



## Minatrix (17. August 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> aber es stimmt schon, der kampf mit doktor klein in ankh auf der brücke ist krank. ich habs vorn paar tagen das erste mal geschaft da mal den kompletten kampf lang zu überleben. lach.



Ich bin da zu blöd für, movement ist eigentlich kein Problem, aber bei dem *kopfschüttel* ich hab immer angst das ich per aktiv Ausweichen ganz lässig von der Brücke rolle...


----------



## ego1899 (17. August 2012)

Naja man weicht ja wenn eigentlich nur nach hinten aus, oder? 

Aber gestern kam auch ein "Sry, im Wasser gelandet" da musste ich auch echt lachen, dass das geht überhaupt


----------



## amnie (18. August 2012)

nja nee du musst schon zur seite ausweichen, nich nach hinten. ich weiß nich ob das nen bug is oder rubberbanding oder was auch immer, aber mir passiert es da jedes mal dass ich .schwören. könnte ich hab ganz an der linken seite gestanden werd aber trotzdem von dem schneideteil auf der rechten seite getroffen. argh! das wer nach unten gefallen is hab auch auch schon des öfteren erlebt


----------



## ZainZyklon (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

Also mich hällt ab, mit the Secret Wourld anzufangen, das man ein Facebook Account braucht   

Aber von den Videos her und diesem Komischen Fragebogen bin ich wohl eine Illumiaten Typ   

Mfg Zain Zyklon


----------



## Derulu (19. August 2012)

ZainZyklon schrieb:


> Also mich hällt ab, mit the Secret Wourld anzufangen, das man ein Facebook Account braucht



Oh, ich glaube, du bist da einem Irrtum aufgesessen. Zum Spielen von "The Secret World" benötigt man KEINEN Facebookaccount (auch wen man sein Spiel mit Facebook verbinden kann). Facebook benötigte man im Mai und Juni für das "virale Marketing"-Spiel "Secret War", welches die Leute dazu bewegen sollte, so viel als möglich auf ihren Accounts über das kommende MMO posten zu lassen. Der "Secret war" ist aber bereits vorbei, dieses Facebook-/Browserspiel ist im Juni zu Ende gegangen.
Das MMO selbst benötigt KEIN Facebook


----------



## ego1899 (19. August 2012)

Ja das wär ja noch schöner wenn man jetzt noch irgendwelche Accounts bei irgendwelchen dämlichen Social-Networks bräuchte um zocken zu können...

Wo kommen wir denn da hin?!?!?!


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

> buffed: Ah, können weibliche Charaktere ihre Brüste vergrößern lassen? Wäre doch typisch Funcom&#8230;
> Bruusgaard: (Lacht) Ja, schon. Aber wir möchten weiterhin einen öhm&#8230; echten Look in Spiel haben, es soll also real aussehen.



Es gab ja schon in Aoc Brustvergrösserungen und Lustdienerinnen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXozdu6cNkg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Minatrix (22. August 2012)

Tja... Funcom hat den Rotstift angesetzt... Und das ausgerechnet beim CM...

http://forums-de.thesecretworld.com/showthread.php?t=2836


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

jo schlechte entscheidung und von richtigen content wird erst ende 2012/anfang 2013 gesprochen

das erinnert mich derzeit viel zu stark an swtor wo die ersten paar monate nachgepatcht wurde was es zum rls nicht schaffte und dann kam erst neuer content aber da wars schon zu spät


the secret world hat zum bsp in deutschland absolut keine werbung naja mal schauen


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> the secret world hat zum bsp* in deutschland* absolut keine werbung naja mal schauen



Und vor allem fast keine Spieler (wenn die australische Community schon so groß ist wie die deutsche)...weshalb auch (leider - Danke Johannes) der deutsche CM abgebaut wird (der noch dazu das Pech hat, dass der "OberCM" auch deutschsprachig ist) und nicht zB. der französische...


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

jo ka was da deren pr abteilung verbrochen hat - der release trailer wär so genial als tv spot gewesen und ob funcom sich jetzt noch retten kann wo der ruf eh angegriffen ist


----------



## darksilver1 (23. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jo ka was da deren pr abteilung verbrochen hat - der release trailer wär so genial als tv spot gewesen und ob funcom sich jetzt noch retten kann wo der ruf eh angegriffen ist



Hmm. frage mich ja auch was für Marketing Leute in einigen Unternehmen hocken, betrifft ja nicht nur Funcom. Die hätten doch mit all den Verschwörungstheorien doch ne gute Ausgangsbasis gehabt um auch außerhalb von den MMOs Kunden anzuwerben.

Bin mal gespannt wie der Quartalsbericht am 28.8 aussehen wird.......


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

düster ganz düster ^^

man spricht ja teilweise von bis zu 1000 leute auf dem deutschem cluster 

und hinter vorgehaltenen händen wird schon von schliessung von kobold, deutschen forum und einstellung der übersetzung für den deutschen markt gesprochen


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und hinter vorgehaltenen händen wird schon von schliessung von kobold, deutschen forum und einstellung der übersetzung für den deutschen markt gesprochen



Von irgendwelchen Weltuntergangspropheten im offiziellen Forum, die bei solchen Anlässen immer gerne aus ihren Löchern kriechenum die Welt an ihren Phantasien teilhaben zu lassen


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

naja im itemshop sind seit neuesten charaktertransfers plötzlich zu kaufen und wenn man sich dann noch 

http://www.finanzen.net/aktien/FUNCOM-Aktie

anschaut ist scho heftig das die aktie 70% ihres wertes verliert und weiterfällt

ich hoffe die deutsche community wird nicht aufgegeben


----------



## Derulu (23. August 2012)

Wenn man sich den 5 Jahresgraphen auswerfen lässt sieht man, dass man eigentlich auf den "Standardniveau" der letzten Jahre ist (nachdem man vorher immer bei 3,5$ lag, zu AoC auf 7$ hochschoß und dann auf die 30 - 40 Cent fiel, ist man wegen des TSW-Releases wieder auf 3$ gestiegen, jetzt aber wieder auf das alte Niveau abgefallen)


----------



## Wizkid (23. August 2012)

Hätte nicht gedacht das TSW ein Flop ist. 
Vermutlich war es den meisten zu anspruchsvoll und die Welt an sich zu ungewöhnlich. -seufz-


----------



## Tikume (23. August 2012)

Wohl eher ein "Guild Wars 2 steht eh vor der Tür"


----------



## amnie (23. August 2012)

das denke ich auch. man hat ja von anfang an üüüberall nur gelesen 'ich bin WoW satt und warte nur auf GW2, ich spiel das zur überbrückung'

klar, kann für nen spiel auch ne chance sein, aber ich glaube irgendwie... TSW hat teilweise einfach echt die falschen leute angezogen. gemacht für 'old school' MMO spieler, die vll noch fans von verschwörungstheorien sind, tatsächlich den namen lovecraft vorher schonma gehört hatten (und arkham nicht nur aus batman kannten)... und stattdessen eben unmengen WoW-nich-aber-wirklich-was-anderes-is-mir-auch-zu-doof-spieler. und das noch extremer als die letzten spiele. ich habs ja schon öfter angemerkt, dass ich das niveau bei TSW teilweise echt unter aller sau finde, und das bei nem doch extremen nischenspiel. das hab ich vorher einfach noch nicht erlebt.


ach, un was den ruf von funcom angeht: hatten die in den letzten jahren ma nen guten ruf? ich kann mich nich dran erinnern. 


was den vergleich zu TOR angeht muss man aber zumindest in dem sinn den hut ziehen, dass sie nichts beschönigen und ganz klar sagen 'wir hatten mehr erfolg erwartet und müssen jetzt konsequenzen ziehen'. natürlich nicht schön


----------



## Coreeye (24. August 2012)

Hmm, sieht gar nicht so gut aus. Werde aber wohl noch nen Monat dranhängen. Ich wundere mich nur ein wenig, weil eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass Leute, die keine Lust mehr auf das übliche Fantasy Setting haben, sich hier aufhalten werden. Bei Tera ist es ja ähnlich...Leute, die ein innovatives Kampfsystem, Grinder-Mentalität und gute Grafik mögen, sind auch dort. Eine Nische quasi. Hätte auch erwartet, dass Tera weniger Erfolg haben wird als TSW. Nachdem ich aber letztens mein Account reaktiviert habe (war zwischendurch mehr mit TSW beschäftigt), habe ich mich gewundert, dass doch noch sehr viele Leute unterwegs sind. Teilweise gefühlt über 200 Spieler auf einem Fleck (Nexus). Wahrscheinlich weil viele auf den Patch, der gestern rausgekommen ist, gewartet haben und aus dem Grund wieder zurückgekommen sind. Ich hoffe mal, dass das nächste größere Content Update von TSW den gleichen Effekt bringt und den einen oder anderen Spieler zurückholen wird. Zumal dann der GW2 Hype wahrscheinlich ein wenig abgeklungen sein wird. 

@amnie
Na ja, niveaulose Spieler habe ich bei beiden Spielen schon vermehrt gehabt...also TSW und Tera. Habe das Gefühl, dass viele von anderen MMOs versuchen, kleinere/neue Konkurrenten aus dem Weg zu räumen, indem sie die Community aufheizen und für schlechte Stimmung sorgen. Bei GW2 ist es kaum möglich, weil das schon ein zu großer Konkurrent ist und viele deshalb sympathisieren, von wegen "GW2 ist eine super Ergänzung zu XY".

Schade um die Mitarbeiter auf jeden Fall - sind nie schöne Nachrichten...


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

*



			Diese Woche stellte für alle hier bei Funcom eine Herausforderung dar. Wir mussten nach der Veröffentlichung von The Secret World Kostenreduktionen durchführen und das hat natürlich auch den Produktionsplan betroffen, da wir an der Umstrukturierung der Teams und an unseren internen Entwicklungsprozessen gearbeitet haben. Darum mussten wir uns ein wenig mehr Zeit geben um „Ausgabe Nr. 2“ fertigzustellen. Das neue Erscheinungsdatum ist nun der 11. September 2012.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


----------



## Derulu (24. August 2012)

War leider irgendwie abzusehen.
Produktionsplan so weiterfahren, mit reduziertem Personal (wobei das glaub ich nicht das Problem ist, sondern die "Übrigbleiber" erst mal wieder zu motivieren - es wurde ja teilweise von heute auf morgen gekündigt) stell ich mir schwer vor. Können "eigentlich" froh sein, das es gerade mal 14 Tage Verschiebung sind. Leider gar nicht schön...aber auch nicht wirklich unerwartet


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

Lese gerade die moderatoren im deutschen forum haben ihre posten alle gekündigt weil waldgeist gekündigt wurde atm überwacht also ein hilfscm eine meute verunsicherte herdetiere


----------



## Gutgore (24. August 2012)

Was soll den der mist? TSW ist doch richtig gut, nur erkennen das viele nicht =(


----------



## Irn-Bru (25. August 2012)

Waldgeist wurde gekündigt?`nicht im Ernst oder? Das ist dann aber echt ein Armutszeugnis für Funcom....an Waldgeist sollten sich alle CM der anderen Firmen mal ein Beispiel nehmen, er wird als einziger dem Begriff CM treu. Kein anderer hat sich so um die Com eines Spiel gekümmert wie er und das schon bei AoC. Selbst hier bei Buffed war er stets aktiv...

Eigentlich müsste man eine Petition starten, Waldgeist bleibt oder ihr könnt euch euren ******* sonst wo hinstecken. Unfassbar


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Du warst der Auserwählte! Es hieß, du würdest die Thempark MMos vernichten, und nicht, dass du dich ihnen anschließt! Es hieß, du würdest die Macht ins Gleichgewicht bringen, und nicht ins Dunkel stürzen!"


----------



## Minatrix (25. August 2012)

^^ Ich bin nicht ganz sicher was du uns damit sagen willst!?


----------



## Kamsi (25. August 2012)

chosen one meme wird oft genutzt wenn man von seinem hoffnungsträger veraten wurde ^^


----------



## Petera (25. August 2012)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Waldgeist wurde gekündigt?`nicht im Ernst oder? Das ist dann aber echt ein Armutszeugnis für Funcom....an Waldgeist sollten sich alle CM der anderen Firmen mal ein Beispiel nehmen, er wird als einziger dem Begriff CM treu. Kein anderer hat sich so um die Com eines Spiel gekümmert wie er und das schon bei AoC. Selbst hier bei Buffed war er stets aktiv...
> 
> Eigentlich müsste man eine Petition starten, Waldgeist bleibt oder ihr könnt euch euren ******* sonst wo hinstecken. Unfassbar




Seht den Tatsachen ins Auge. Funcom kämpt ums Überleben. Es geht um die Existenz der Firma und es wurde nicht nur Waldgeist entlassen, sondern viel mehr Personen, die sich sehr wahrscheinlich genauso für das Spiel und die Firma eingesetzt haben wie er. Eine Petition ändert daran gar nichts und jede Accountkündigung zementiert nur noch mehr den Untergang der Firma und des Spiels.

Wenn man dann auf der Arenanet-Seite liest, das dieser Firma Personal sucht, kommen schon merkwürdige Gefühle auf...

Es macht es auf jeden Fall nicht leichter, diesem genialen Spiel die Treue zu halten.


----------



## Bluaba (26. August 2012)

Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mit FunCom überlebt das. (Allein schon deswegen, weil die sich nicht aus der Welt stehlen dürfen ehe ein neues Dreamfall auf dem Markt ist) Das mit Waldgeist nehm ich FC auch krumm, aber jede Ära nimmt wohl mal ein Ende 

TsW mag zwar marketingtechnisch gefloppt sein, aber anhand meiner Verbindung und meiner Friendlist, kann ich sehen, dass anteilig wesentlich mehr Spieler nach ihrem Freimonat verlängert haben, als z.B. bei SwTor. Die aktuellen News werden das sicherlich noch ein wenig drücken. TsW wird kein Millionen-MMO werden, (auch wenn FunCom das ...unnachvollziehbarer Weise... ernsthaft angepeilt hatte) aber sich nach und nach einen treuen Fankreis aufbauen mit dem sich das Spiel auf lange Sicht sicher über Wasser halten kann und wohl auch regelmässige Einnahmen bringt - ob nun mit Freemium-Modell oder ohne.

Das Spiel ist gut - ohne Frage, aber nicht etwas für jeden. Und genau das ist es, was mir an TsW so zusagt in einer Zeit in der neue MMO's abgesehen vom Bezahlmodell (GW2) sich kaum trauen andersartige Spielabläufe an die Online-Spieler heranzutragen. Wie bei den Single-Player-Spielen möchte ich, dass sie sich unterscheiden, so dass man auch wählen kann was man spielt und nicht welcher Firma sein Geld in den Rachen schmeist, um am Ende nur wieder das selbe zu Daddeln. (Vielleicht sollten sich Blizzard und NcSoft sich auch mal einen so strunzdummen Patentstreit wie Apple und Samsung antun.) Darum finde ich Kritiken in denen u.A. die begrenzte Anzahl an Slots im Schnellzugriff, unübersichtliches "kompliziertes" Skillrad und übermäßig schwere Quests bemängelt werden einfach lächerlich. Gerade von einem Spieletester erwarte ich, dass er sich nicht wie der Bauer aufführt, der nicht essen will, was er nicht kennt. Diese Fehler sind keine Schnitzer im Konzept, sondern gewollte Mechaniken, mit denen man sich erst vertraut machen und experimentieren muss. Und vor allem sind diese "Minuspunkte" nichts, von denen man sich abschrecken lassen sollte - sonders selbst beschauen sollte. (Ich hoffe einmal, dass die 3/5-Tage Trial mal ein wenig ausgedehnt wird, damit man auch ernsthaft Gelegenheit dazu bekommt.)

Aber eines was mich doch sehr wundert ist:

Warum wurde TsW hier so in das Forum gequetscht, während sich Forenleichen ala ROM und co. so weit ausbreiten? Zumindest hat mich das Buffed-Shirt mal wieder hier ins Forum gelockt


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> Was soll den der mist? TSW ist doch richtig gut, nur erkennen das viele nicht =(



Tja was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht...



Derulu schrieb:


> Von irgendwelchen Weltuntergangspropheten im offiziellen Forum, die bei solchen Anlässen immer gerne aus ihren Löchern kriechenum die Welt an ihren Phantasien teilhaben zu lassen



Haha nice  Seh ich genauso...

Ich kann irgendwie überhaupt nich verstehen warum sich alle so an GW 2 aufgeilen. Warum das so gehyped wird kann ich einfach nich nachvollziehen is mir echt schleierhaft...
Das wird auch voll nach hinten losgehen da bin ich mir sicher...


----------



## darksilver1 (26. August 2012)

Naja das ist halt das Problem wenn ein game sowohl beim Kauf kostet als dann auch noch Monatlich Gebühren verlangt um es zu spielen. Mein Account läuft nächste Woche auch erst einmal aus.
TSW ist ein recht gutes game und bringt eine solide Basis mit sich. Nur für mich selber, nachdem ich mit den Quest durch bin bringt es zu wenig Abwechslung mit sich um die Abogebühr zu rechtfertigen.......

Das Problem ist halt, es stehen so viele andere Sachen noch an und alles ist halt Zeitlich begrenzt.

Auf meiner Liste stehen für den Rest des Jahres, jetzt GW2, seit gestern am zocken. Dann unbedingt noch nächsten Monat die expansion Armored Kill für Battlefield 3 spielen. Als nächstes werde ich dann wohl die 10Tage Test Version von WoW benutzen um dort wieder reinzuschauen um die Monk Klasse zu testen, nicht das ich vorhabe mir die Expansion zu kaufen aber rein von Nostalgie hier, werde ich nochmal dort durch die Gegend flietzen und ne neue Klasse ist ne gute Basis dafür.

Grübel, dann dürfte wohl auch die Issue #24 von City of Heroes fertig sein, was dazu führt das ich dort für einen Monat wieder reinschaue und für den Monat dann auch bezahle, dann geht&#8217;s weiter mit der F2P Version von SWTOR die ich seit Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr angerührt habe. Als nächstes steht dann glaube ich Neverwinter Nights von Cryptic auf der Liste die vollständig als F2P erscheinen wird, ohne jegliche Box & Abo Gebühren. 


Tja, also wieso was für TSW bezahlen, wenn mein größtes Problem eher die Zeit ist, um überhaupt die ganzen games zu spielen. Oh und mit Skyrim bin ich immer noch nicht fertig.  Ich werde dann wohl irgendwann wieder in TSW reinschauen wenn es die neue Zone geben wird.................................


----------



## amnie (26. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, das 'problem' bei GW2 ist ja, dass das bezahlmodell ja recht 'genial' ist (warum nicht mehr das machen ist mir wirklich schleierhaft)
man kann sich mit den unmengen von box-verkäufen brüsten, was wiederum dazu führt dass mehr leute es 'ausprobieren' wollen. selbst wenn 90% der leute dann garnicht spielen ham sies ja dennoch unterstützt.

ich könnte ne drei seiten lange liste aufführen was mich 'längerfristig' an gw2 stören wird/würde, und doch ist die hauptsache, dass ich es '10 und '11 jeweils circa 20min auf der gamescom gespielt habe und einfach sterbenslangweilig fand. klar, 20min sagen nicht viel vom spiel, aber dann kommt dann eben doch wieder 'die liste'...

und dennoch muss ich zugeben, dass ich es mir die tage kaufen werde eben weil es scheinbar alle spielen wollen und meine gilde die mich über jahre begleitete und wirklich so eine art 'online-familie' wurde... sich endlich ma wieder auf nen gemeinsames spiel geeinigt hat. und das ist eben leider weder TOR noch TSW (was allerdings auch daran liegt, dass einige schlicht das geld für ein p2p nicht haben)

ich finds TSW bezüglich einfach extrem schade, da es wirklich ein super spiel ist, auch wenn ich persönlich weiß, dass es mich nicht länger als 3-4 monate maximal halten werden wird. es ist ja jetzt der 2te monat und ich merke schon wie die lust nachlässt. (und das hat auch nichts mit dem verschieben von issue 2 zu tun, ich bin beim questen immernoch in ägypten und hab was nightmares angeht es bisher nicht nach ankh geschafft)


----------



## Whiskeysour (26. August 2012)

Funcom ist selbst schuld das es soweit gekommen ist. 

Kaum Werbung, Marketing hat versagt. Hatte mal ne Anzeige von dem Spiel gesehen alle Infos musste man sich zusammensuchen, umgarnt werden sieht anders aus. Kunden wollen aber umgarnt werden, gibt nen Spruch, der Kunde kauft nicht das Produkt sondern den Verkäufer.

Aber kommen wir mal zum Produkt. Funcom will Geld von mir, aber warum soll ich es rausrücken. Die Zeiten wo Spieler in Massen Spiele gekauft haben ohne zu wissen was man bekommt sind vorbei. Die Meisten haben schon mindestens einen Fehlkauf hinter sich, gab ja die letzten Jahre genug Flops. Soll heissen, warum gibt es keine spielbare Testversion? Es geht doch darum die Hürde zu senken Geld für ein Spiel auszugeben, ne Trial ist mittlerweile Pflicht. Grade wenn es kein anderes Marketing gibt. Dann gehören ne Trial und nen werbt einen Freund Programm an den Start.

Das Box und Abo Modell ist mitlerweile nicht mehr Aktuell, wenn man sich schon dafür entscheidet muss man die zukünftigen Spieler umwerben.

Ich würde TSW auch gern Spielen aber die Katze im Sack kaufe ich aus Prinzip nicht mehr. Mir hätte ne anständige Trial gereicht um zu sehen ob mir das Spiel genug zusagt um es zu kaufen. Ob man es dann weiter aboniert hätte man gesehen. Ist ja auch egal, reicht ja wenn ein Spiel den Kaufpreis rechtfertigt, man muss ja nicht gleich "heiraten".

Trotz Interesses spiele ich grade nicht TSW, also was Spiele ich?

HdRo, durch F2P zum Abo und Vanguard, man bekommt sehr viel F2P, ein sehr komplexes Spiel, werde es auf jeden Fall abonieren, aber erst zum Herbst, da passt es zeitlich besser und das Spiel will seine Zeit.

Diese beiden Spiele haben mich kostenlos in ihre Welt eingeladen und mich überzeugt für sie zu bezahlen, F2P, wenn es fair gestaltet ist, wird wohl das Modell der Zukunft, zu recht. Aber wie schon erwähnt, ne antändige Trial hätte mir schon gereicht.

Es ist schade das Titel mit soviel Potenzial Gefahr laufen unterzugehen, weil die Marketingabteilung zuviel Zeit mit dem Koksen vom Klodeckel verbringt, statt sich so um die Vermarktung zu kümmern wie es das Spiel verdient hätte. Kling Arogant, aber das kann ich mir als Kunde ja erlauben, die wollen was von mir. Die Zeiten wo Gamer einem die Hütte einrennen und mit Geld um sich schmeissen nur weil sich ne Produktbeschreibung ganz interessant liesst sind vorbei.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2012)

also dazu muss ich sagen, dass mir genau die art werbung, die fc hier betrieben hat das war, was mich an dem spiel fasziniert hat. was anderes hätte wahrscheinlich garnicht funktioniert (bei mir nicht)

und diese 'trials' die du gerne hättest.. nunja, die hat es schon gegeben. zweimal (oder sogar dreimal?) konnte man bisher schon nen ganzes we lang umsonst spielen, und ja, das REICHT, weil das spiel nämlich nicht später anders ist. man kann recht schnell in die erste instanz und dann weiß man was einen das ganze spiel so erwartet. (natürlich ist es auch geschmackssache, die meißten spieler finden zB die quests in Ägypten nicht sooo toll, dafür aber Transilvanien dann wieder umso besser... aber diese erfahrung würde man in einer trial wohl auch nicht machen, oder soll die trial so lange dauern wie andere fürs durchspielen brauchen?)

natürlich ist es so, dass man das irgendwie klarer machen müsste, aber wie denn? da es schon so dermaßen viele behauptet haben, dass die anfangserfahrungen auch so bleiben was die qualität angeht - da glaubt man es einfach nicht mehr. nur ist es bei TSW tatsächlich so. 

viel gravierende fehler sehe ich eher darin, dass man zb im letzten moment noch die öffentliche präsentation auf der gamescom zurückgezogen hat und solche geschichten (und da lief jemand mit nem kürbiskopf rum... )


----------



## Whiskeysour (26. August 2012)

Die Jubiläums Trial hab ich um 2 Tage verpasst. Also konnte ich es nicht testen, also hab ich es noch nicht gekauft^^

Funcom ist entäuscht und hatte höhere Erwartungen, da frage ich mich was die gedacht haben wo die Spieler herkommen. Hätte das Spiel nicht so eine gute Mundpropaganda würden es noch wenier Spielen. 

Es hat sich einfach sehr viel geändert auf dem MMO Markt, das ist es schwer Box und Abo an den Gamer zu bringen. Ich selber habe mit DAoC angefangen und danach WoW gespielt. So gut wie jeder Spieler mit dem ich gesprochen habe und der schon längere Zeit dabei ist hat sich schon vergriffen und war vom Kauf enttäuscht. Da wurden halt immer Spiele angepriesen, waren ja ne Mengen Titel in den letzten 7 Jahren und so gut wie jeder MMOler hat mindestens einen Titel gekauft, sei es wegen Hype, Publisher Ruf oder weil das Konzept gut klang.
Durch diese ganzen Geschichten sind die Leute vorsichtiger geworden. Entweder der Hype ist gross genug, so wie bei GW2, wo bestimmt auch bald die ersten Tränen fliessen werden, oder man muss sich was anderes einfallen lassen um das Spiel unter die Leute zu bringen.
Und an dem Anderen ist Funcom gescheitert, weil da nichts grossartiges kam, woher sollen dann also die Spieler kommen.


----------



## amnie (26. August 2012)

viel nachhaltiger finde ich eher box + abo + item shop. dazu kommt dann noch, dass das abo sowieso schon teurer ist, als bei anderen spielen (klar, es sind 'nur' 2€, das ist aber immerhin verglichen mit vergleichbaren spielen ein aufschlag von 15%)

die mundpropaganda war im gegenteil nicht so erfolgreich wie sich funcom das gewünscht hat. 

sicher würden es mehr leute probieren wenn es f2p wäre, aber da kann man genausogut sagen 'viele spieler rühren f2p nicht an' (und dem ist so, siehe der aufschrei der wahnsinnigen im offiziellen forum von TOR als das f2p dann ma endlich offiziell angekündigt wurde...)

du redest hier von 'den leuten', vergisst aber, dass der branchenführer eben genau dieses box + abo modell hat.
und bei gw2 kommt eben der faktor hinzu, dass man kein allzu großes risiko eingeht... man kann die 50€ für die box so oder so abschreiben, egal ob einem das spiel zwei wochen oder 3 jahre unterhält.

ich sehe die probleme eher daran, dass eben tatsächlich man versucht ein offensichtliches 'gegen den mainstream' spiel 'in den mainstream' zu bringen. ma ernsthaft, wieviele leute haben denn bitte schonma was von H.P. Lovecraft gehört? wenn ich im generel chat in kingsmouth lesen muss, dass die leute es sooo toll finden, dass man (aufgrund der 'arkham avenue') sehen kann, dass die entwickler batman fans sind kann ich mir nur an den kopp packen.. und das sind ja die leute, die spielen! wie soll man da bitte die anderen erreichen?

das spiel ist grandios. man muss nur eben auch der art spieler dafür sein. (und ich will mir garnicht ausmalen was wäre, wenn wirklich die großzahl der wow-spieler tsw enddecken... die 'community' is jetzt schon übersäht von trollen, die HOFFENTLICH jetzt alle bei gw2 sind)


----------



## Whiskeysour (26. August 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> die mundpropaganda war im gegenteil nicht so erfolgreich wie sich funcom das gewünscht hat.


Ist aber Momentan fast die einzige Form von Werbung, gäbe es die nicht wäre noch weniger los. Egal wo über das Spiel geschrieben wird, die Mehrheit der Beiträge ist positiv, viele sind vom Spiel überrascht.



amnie schrieb:


> sicher würden es mehr leute probieren wenn es f2p wäre, aber da kann man genausogut sagen 'viele spieler rühren f2p nicht an' (und dem ist so, siehe der aufschrei der wahnsinnigen im offiziellen forum von TOR als das f2p dann ma endlich offiziell angekündigt wurde...)


Die Sache bei TOR ist das erst behauptet wurde das Spiel wird niemals F2P, obwohl man vermuten kann das die Pläne schon in der Schublade lagen, das war auch ne Vertrauensgeschichte. Dann kam dazu das F2P nicht eingeführt wurde weil man das Konzept so gut findet, sondern Abo Titel führen F2P ein wenn sie scheitern. Das TOR so früh gescheitert ist hat viele entäuscht. Der Ruf von F2p ist halt negativ, zum einen wegen der Scheitergeschichte, aber auch wegen den F2P abzocken, die es ja auch gibt. Deswegen hatte ich ja von fairem F2P geschrieben. Wenn man in den TOR Foren schaut wo die Aufregung wegen der Vertrauensbruch einigermassen verflogen sind gibt es viele die sich das Hybridsystem mal anschauen wollen und dann urteilen. Viele haben auch Angst vor P2Win



amnie schrieb:


> du redest hier von 'den leuten', vergisst aber, dass der branchenführer eben genau dieses box + abo modell hat.


Als Markführer mit Gewohnheitsrecht geht das halt. Das Model stammt aber aus der Release Zeit von WoW, ist aber für neue Titel nicht mehr zeitgemäss. Ausser man bringt einen Titel wo die Leute bereit sind sich darauf einzulassen.



amnie schrieb:


> ich sehe die probleme eher daran, dass eben tatsächlich man versucht ein offensichtliches 'gegen den mainstream' spiel 'in den mainstream' zu bringen. ma ernsthaft, wieviele leute haben denn bitte schonma was von H.P. Lovecraft gehört? wenn ich im generel chat in kingsmouth lesen muss, dass die leute es sooo toll finden, dass man (aufgrund der 'arkham avenue') sehen kann, dass die entwickler batman fans sind kann ich mir nur an den kopp packen.. und das sind ja die leute, die spielen! wie soll man da bitte die anderen erreichen?


Glaube nicht das sich das Spiel gegen den Mainstream richtet, nur weil das Setting sich mit Verschwörungen befasst. Der Hersteller will Gewinne einfahren, und Funcom wollte ja ne grosse Spielerschaft erreichen, Mainstream ist Umsatz. Und was das Wissen um Verschwörungstheorien angeht, die sind bei nem Computerspiel nebensächlich. Man kann auch Spass haben wenn man H.P. Lovecraft für Clintons Viagradealer hält, die Spielbarkeit und die Spielerschaft bestimmen den Spielspass. Ich hatte mit der Warcrafrstory auch nie was am Hut, trotzdem hatte ich 7 Jahre Spass. 




amnie schrieb:


> das spiel ist grandios. man muss nur eben auch der art spieler dafür sein. (und ich will mir garnicht ausmalen was wäre, wenn wirklich die großzahl der wow-spieler tsw enddecken... die 'community' is jetzt schon übersäht von trollen, die HOFFENTLICH jetzt alle bei gw2 sind)


Wenn ein Grossteil der WoW Spieler TSW entdecken würde hätte Funcom keine Zukunftsängste mehr. Es wür mehr Geld ins Spiel fliessen, Spielinhalte können schneller nachgereicht werden weil man keine Mitarbeiter entlassen muss. Im Gegenteil man kann sogar neue eistellen. Auch wenn bei WoW aufgrund der Grösse eine Menge Idioten und Trolle rumlaufen war es immer möglich sich eine nette Gilde mit netten Leuten zu suchen. Und nervt mich jemand im Db wir der entweder rausgewählt oder ich gehe halt. Ich wohne in Berlin, das heisst aber nicht das ich mich hier mit jedem anfreunden oder befassen muss. Viele Menschen bedeuten auch immer viele Idioten, aber auch mehr Gleichgesinnte.
Elite ist immer einsam, und die Kaufkraft reicht auch nicht um ein Spiel am Leben zu halten.


----------



## Minatrix (27. August 2012)

Moin...

Aber es gibt doch eine Trail!?

"Meldet euch zur Probe an Jetzt anmelden, um The Secret World auszuprobieren!

Probiert es kostenlos für 3 Tage und bekommt 2 Tage Spielziet und 1200 Bonus-Punkte, wenn ihr 30 Missionen abschließt!"

HP rechts zweites Kästchen...

Also an zu wenig Probe kanns nie und nimmer gelegen haben, den es gab hier häufiger die Gelegenheit das Spiel zu testen als irgendwo anders direkt zu Release. Erst die Beta WEs in die man gut reinkam, das die Freundescode Aktion, das Jub. Event und jetzt kann man 3 Tage testen und unter bestimmten Umständen sogar 5.

Ich seh das ähnlich wie Amnie, es war fast zwei Monate wirklich ruhig im OF, hier und da mal eine schlechte Kritik aber nichts Weltbewegendes, am Ende sagen die meisten das es ein gutes Game ist.


----------



## Eyora (27. August 2012)

Ich habe mir am Wochenende die Testversion heruntergeladen und gestern Abend gespielt.

Das Spiel macht richtig Spaß und ist wirklich sehr atmosphärisch. Musste immer wieder Pause machen, weil es so gruselig ist. Ich bin im ersten Gebiet und auch schon auf erste Rätsel gestoßen. Einmal musste ich einen Code für eine Tastatur suchen um an Daten zu kommen. Und zum Schluss hatte ich eine Schleich-Mission in einem Keller. Weiter bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen und heute Abend muss ich 20 Quests schaffen um die zwei weiteren Tage zu bekommen. Ich habe leider 4 mal anfangen müssen, bis ich die zu mir passende Waffe gefunden habe (das ist aber auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Das Talentsystem ist unnötig kompliziert und unübersichtlich.)

Ich freu mich schon auf heute Abend wenn es weiter geht. Meinen Angstgegner den Shop habe ich ingame zum glück noch nicht gesichtet.


----------



## amnie (27. August 2012)

Whiskeysour schrieb:


> Ist aber Momentan fast die einzige Form von Werbung, gäbe es die nicht wäre noch weniger los. Egal wo über das Spiel geschrieben wird, die Mehrheit der Beiträge ist positiv, viele sind vom Spiel überrascht.
> 
> 
> Die Sache bei TOR ist das erst behauptet wurde das Spiel wird niemals F2P, obwohl man vermuten kann das die Pläne schon in der Schublade lagen, das war auch ne Vertrauensgeschichte. Dann kam dazu das F2P nicht eingeführt wurde weil man das Konzept so gut findet, sondern Abo Titel führen F2P ein wenn sie scheitern. Das TOR so früh gescheitert ist hat viele entäuscht. Der Ruf von F2p ist halt negativ, zum einen wegen der Scheitergeschichte, aber auch wegen den F2P abzocken, die es ja auch gibt. Deswegen hatte ich ja von fairem F2P geschrieben. Wenn man in den TOR Foren schaut wo die Aufregung wegen der Vertrauensbruch einigermassen verflogen sind gibt es viele die sich das Hybridsystem mal anschauen wollen und dann urteilen. Viele haben auch Angst vor P2Win
> ...



äh. wie viel deutlicher muss ich es eigentlich noch machen? 

es geht nicht darum, dass funcom viele spieler WILL, es geht darum, dass sie die mit so einem spiel nicht bekommen werden, weil es nunmal für die masse einfach viel zu KOMPLIZIERT ist. und das ist GUT so. nur hätten sie das eben einplanen müssen, und nicht den extremen erfolg. (wobei extrem eben relativ ist, da wow das einzige MMO ist, dass jemals riesige nummern an spielern einfahren konnte, mal von a perfect world abgesehen)


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Das Talentsystem ist unnötig kompliziert und unübersichtlich.



Den Eindruck hatte ich anfangs auch, es ist einfach nur sehr ungewohnt. Aber wenn man erstmal ein wenig gespielt und ein paar Punkte angesammelt hat merkt man eigentlich das es einfach nur sehr komplex hat und einem halt alle Freiheiten lässt.
Das kann einem natürlich erstmal überfordern, da man es ja generell mit einem ganz neuem Spiel zu tun hat, dass legt sich aber relativ schnell...

Ich hab mir jetzt schon mit verschiedene Decks zusammengestellt (Single-DMG, AOE-DMG, Heal, Tank) zwischen denen ich bei Bedarf einfach wechseln kann und das ist mittlerweile gar kein Problem mehr, nur Geduld. Ich bin sicher noch vor Ablauf deiner Trial-Zeit haste den Dreh raus...


----------



## Minatrix (27. August 2012)

Eyora schrieb:


> Ich habe leider 4 mal anfangen müssen, bis ich die zu mir passende Waffe gefunden habe (das ist aber auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt. Das Talentsystem ist unnötig kompliziert und unübersichtlich.)



Aber da hättest du doch nicht gleich neu anfangen müssen?  Man bekommt genug Punkte um alles auspunkten zu können und es ist auch kein großes Problem wenn man am Anfang nur im kleinen Kreis rumskilled und so mehrere Waffen zur Auswahl hat...

Ich finds nicht wirklich kompliziert, es ist nur ungewohnt für viele die Wahl zu haben und nicht nur aus drei Bäumen wählen zu können. Das soll keine Beleidigung oder ähnliches sein, mich selber hat das ganze ersteinmal auch erschlagen!


----------



## amnie (27. August 2012)

naja das ganze system wird schon einfacher wenn man sich einfach vorstellt, dass man durch wahl seiner waffe seine 'klasse' auswählt. nehme ich fäuste und sturmgewehr bin ich zb ein mönch, und nehme ich schwert und elementarmagie bin in ein ninja (beides Drachen-Decks, daher die beispiele )

diese 'klasse' kann ich dann je nach besserem nutzen eben ausbauen... nutze von den zwei waffen, die ich grad trage eben die skills die mir zusagen (oder zur not schaut man im offiziellen forum was die leute da sagen welche skills sie nutzen)

und wenn man mal etwas höher ist hat man zwischendurch immer mal wieder nen paar punkte über für die 'mixed' skills, also mehr de-aggro oder aggro skills und so nen kram. 

(passivfähigkeiten von anderen waffen kann man auch nutzen, und wenn die relativ allgemein sind, zb einfach '+10% heilung bei kritischen treffern', dann bringen die auch was wenn man selbst vll garnicht mit pistole heilt)


----------



## Sethek (29. August 2012)

Ums kurz zu machen,

Ich hab mein Abo ebenfalls eingefroren - und das liegt nicht am Spiel selber - zumindest zum größten Teil.
Was mich an TSW stört ist die "endgame"-Mentalität, von der man sich doch nicht ganz lösen konnte und nen klischee-igen Markengrind ins Leben gerufen hat. Der allerdings ist zu kurz, zu wenig, zu mau. Egal, darüber könnte ich wirklich hinwegsehen (ich hatte mir tatsächlich erstmalig für mich ein Lifetime-Abo überlegt...)

Warum ich mich seit 5 Tagen nicht mehr eingeloggt habe?
Das liegt einzig und allein an einer Sache - den Mitspielern bzw. der "communitah".
Ich empfinde den Umgangston untereinander dermaßen uncharmant, dass ich nur noch heulen möchte.
Eine Welt voller Verschwörungen, okkultem Geheimwissen, Randwissenschaften - und dann kommt "dps 3150 AR lfg DW 6/6 sf pst!" und das in unterschiedlichsten Variationen tausendmal. Der Löwenanteil der Spieler kommuniziert nichtmal im Ansatz mit Worten - Abkürzungen und Zahlen, dazu ein betätigen wahlweise des invite- oder annehmen-buttons und das wars dann auch. Das ganze natürlich so professionell und effizient wie nur menschenmöglich. Wehe, irgendetwas steht der angepeilten optimalen Instanz/Zeit-Quote im Wege, dann wird wortlos gegangen und 3 Sekunden später gehts auch schon von neuem los mit den Zahlenschlachten im Chat.
Fast freut man sich über die Rebellen-Kids, die ihre Verbalflatulenzen steigen lassen, die lockern das unglaublich klinische Szenario wenigstens etwas auf...

Ich hatte felsenfest darauf gehofft, irgendwann auch mal entspanntere Spieler in den elite-inis zu finden, aber die Trendwende blieb aus.

Dazu dann das pausenlose "need mehr content"-Gegreine. Es ist fast so, als würden die ganzen Leute, für die das Spiel eben NICHT als Zielgruppe entwickelt wurde (wenn man die Aussagen von Herrn Tornquist und seinen Schergen ranzieht) TSW spielen und die eigentliche Zielgruppe nur sporadisch.

Mir jedenfalls kann das Spiel aus genau diesem Grund gestohlen bleiben. Ich spiel derzeit nen f2p, das einen unglaublich schlechten Ruf hat (wegen allzu eigenwilliger cashshop-Erzwingungsmaßnahmen nach release), optisch wie eine Mischung aus WoW, 40k und AT-43 rüberkommt und tatsächlich das hat, was SW:ToR nicht hatte - funktionierenden Schiffkampf 
Die "communitah" ist da zwar f2p-üblich grauenhaft, aber man kommuniziert da wenigstens noch ernsthaft miteinander. Ich hab tatsächlich die letzten 3 Stunden mehr gequasselt als gespielt.

Evetuell schau ich nach der obligatorischen f2p-Umstellung dank metacritic und Guerilla-Marketing nochmal rein, wenn auch weniger "leistungsorientierte" Spieler mal ne Runde in der geheimen Welt drehen. Bis dahin bleibt bei mir nur ein massiver Kelch voller Wermut - und Wehmut.

Jaja, es hätte schön sein können.
Das fatale dran: so schnell versucht kein Hersteller mehr was anderes. Ergo: noch ein paar WoW-Klone und dann hat sich das genre selbst erledigt.

&#8364;dit: Warum ist Kamsi eigentlich Gast?


----------



## Whiskeysour (29. August 2012)

Habe es die letzten 2 Tage gezockt und muss schon sagen, sehr fein das Spiel. Bin noch am Anfang und die ganzen neuen Ideen sind sehr erfrischend. Hatte mir schon vorgestellt das es sich ein wenig von anderen Spielen abhebt, dachte aber am Ende wirds auch nur ein MMO sein, mal Lvlt zwar nicht, bekommt aber EP für Skills, konnte mir das alles nicht so richtig vorstellen.
Aber das es so anders ist. Allein die Quests, das die im Spiel einen Browser einbauen mit dessen hilfe du im Internet für das Spiel recherchieren sollst und die Extra HP erstellt haben die z.b. Konzernen aus der Spielstory gehören ist schon geil.
Fast ein wenig als würde Spiel und Realität miteinander verschmelzen 
War noch in keiner Ini aber das Questen macht nen riesenspass, auch die Charakterentwicklung ist sehr schön gemacht.

Was die Com angeht, hatte schon jemaden getroffen der mir geholfen hat, danach noch ein wenig gequatscht, wenn das so schlimm ist suche ich mir später ne nette Gilde und mach mit denen alles intern. 

Funcom wollte ja nur virales Marketing betreiben, passt eigentlich zum Spiel, aber ich hoffe das die auf die Pauke hauen was werbung angeht. Das Spiel ist sowas von interessant, wer erstmal spielt wird in dne Bann gezogen^^


----------



## Minatrix (29. August 2012)

@Sethek

Sehr schade... du schienst so begeistert von dem Spiel... 

Das was du beschreibst kenne ich aus Agatha, ansonsten hab ich bisher eigentlich nur nette Gespräche. Und komischerweise auch nur nette PUGs o.O Aber aufgefallen ist mir das auch schon, wobei man sagen muss, es gibt immer mal wieder Gruppensuchanfragen die über Zahlen und Fakten hinaus gehen, so hab ich gestern noch was gelesne ala "drei heiße Mädels warten auf DICH! Komm zu uns und lass dich in der Hölle verwöhnen..." 

Es gibt da übrigens das Projekt "PreUmbrella", ein Chatchannel zur Gruppensuche in dem sich nur Leute tummeln die ganze Sätze schreiben können/wollen und es ehr gemütlich angehen lassen. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie gut besucht der Channel wirklich ist, die Idee find ich aber super!

LG Mina


----------



## Sethek (29. August 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> @Sethek
> 
> Sehr schade... du schienst so begeistert von dem Spiel...



Ich halts nach wie vor für ein tolles Spiel. Wie gesagt, mit Ausnahme des "pseudo-Marken-endgame"-Zeugs hab ich am Spiel selber nach wie vor nix auszusetzen. 



> Das was du beschreibst kenne ich aus Agatha, ansonsten hab ich bisher eigentlich nur nette Gespräche. Und komischerweise auch nur nette PUGs o.O Aber aufgefallen ist mir das auch schon, wobei man sagen muss, es gibt immer mal wieder Gruppensuchanfragen die über Zahlen und Fakten hinaus gehen, so hab ich gestern noch was gelesne ala "drei heiße Mädels warten auf DICH! Komm zu uns und lass dich in der Hölle verwöhnen..."


Sowas hab ich noch nicht einmal gelesen. Ernsthaft. Nicht ein einziges mal.
Ich hab auch mittlerweile 4 Equip-Sätze blau ql10 voll (crit-dps, penetrate-dps, crit-heilung, tank), jede blaue ql10-waffe zweimal mindestens, bin bei jenseits der 80% skills (gibt kaum mehr was, das ich wirklich _will_ - und eigentlich sollt ich mal in die Alptrauminis, aber dazu muss ich mit anderen spielen, und mit sehr spärlichen Ausnahmen waren sämtliche meiner Randomgruppen vom Typ "silent spec-op".



> Es gibt da übrigens das Projekt "PreUmbrella", ein Chatchannel zur Gruppensuche in dem sich nur Leute tummeln die ganze Sätze schreiben können/wollen und es ehr gemütlich angehen lassen. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie gut besucht der Channel wirklich ist, die Idee find ich aber super!
> 
> LG Mina


Eventuell schau ich mir das am WE mal an, danke für den Tip.


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

Hm schade was du da von der Community berichtest Sethek. Ich bin noch nicht wirklich beim "Endcontent" angenlangt glaube ich, hab daher keine eigenen Eindrücke, aber das was du da erwähnst habe ich mir fast schon gedacht wenn ich mir die serverübergreifende Gruppensuche so angucke...

Ich hatte auch wirklich erst 2 Inis wo man sich richtig unterhalten hat und alles drum und dran, aber halt noch in der Levelphase... Ich hab mich auch seit ein paar Tagen nicht mehr eingeloggt, weil mir andere Spiele mehr Spaß gemacht haben zurzeit...
Mein erster Monat läuft am 6.9. aus, bis dahin werd ich es nochmal versuchen und das ganze dann wohl auch erstmal auf Eis legen und abwarten. Aber da das wahrscheinlich viele machen und jetzt auch noch SWTOR mit dem F2P-Modell um die Ecke kommt befürchte ich fast schon das es das fast schon wieder war mit TSW, was wirklich sehr schade wäre...

Naja mal gucken wie sich das so entwickelt...


----------



## evalux (30. August 2012)

Sethek, kann sein, dass besagte Community auf Kobold so drauf ist.

Ich selbst spiele auf Cerberus, und witzigerweise krieg ich sofort ne Gruppe zusammen, wenn ich ausdrücklich Nightmare-Anfänger suche, die sich auf Wipes einstellen sollen. Dagegen war ich in einer Gruppe, wo der DD mit seinen 3,6k AP angegeben und nur noch einen Tank mit Erfahrung zum schnellen Durchrushen gesucht hat. Nach einer Stunde hat er's aufgegeben.

Allein schon wegen den dort geschlossenen Freundschaften, mit denen ich jeden Tag spiele, die allesamt völlig stressfrei spielen und jede Sorte Spielstresser meiden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser, werd ich das Spiel noch ewig weiterspielen.


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

@letzter Post den ich gelöscht habe:

Ohne den letzten abfälligen Satz, hätte der Beitrag locker stehen bleiben können.


----------



## Bluaba (19. September 2012)

Da mir die Titel der oberen Threads nicht gefallen, schiebe ich diesen hier mal wieder an.

Die Inhalte, die mit Patch 1.2 nun (endlich^^) dazugekommen sind, gefallen mir wirklich ausgesprochen gut. Auch wenn dieser Patch wohl nicht ohne einen Hotfix auskommen wird. Die neuen Quests und schnell eingebrachen Änderungen an den Lairs sprechen für sich. Entweder wurde hier sehr schnell auf die Comm reagiert, oder man hatte da bereits etwas in der Schublade. In beiden Fällen: Es geht (weiterhin) in die richtige Richtung. Gerade die Ausdauer wirklich anspruchsvolle Investigativquests nachzuschieben, obwohl die wohl bei vielen nicht gerade der Renner sind, find ich spitze. Allein der 2. Teil vom Kingsmouth-Code hat mir heute einen richtig schönen Rätselabend mit der Kabale beschert.


----------



## Minatrix (19. September 2012)

Es tut meinem Liebhaberherz sooo gut mal was positives zu lesen, danke! *freu*

Ich hab gestern erstmal die Raketenwerferquest gemacht und freu mich wie doof darüber das man jetzt die Zustände direkt am Gegner anzeigen lassen kann! *noch mehr freu*


----------



## Chakusa Cazador (7. Januar 2013)

msmaegges schrieb:


> Hallo liebe MMO - Gemeinde,
> 
> Wenn das ganze hält was es verspricht was kann mit TSW noch schiefgehen...hier kann etwas ganz großes Entstehen!
> 
> Man sieht sich InGame ;-)



Also ich habe mir in den letzten jahren so gut wie JEDES mmorpg angeschaut und durchgehend auch gespielt. Nach den letzten Monaten kann ich von mir aus nur behaupten das TSW für mich persönlich das Beste ist das ich je sah. Ein Spiel mit dem man sich wirklich beschäftigen kann, fast endlose Spieltiefe und so gut wie kein Kindergarten. 

Man sieht sich ...


----------

